# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Про витамин В12. Кто глубоко изучал данную тему?

## Kasturika d.d.

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные! В сети наткнулась на лекцию известного доктора Аюрведы, где он говорит, что витамин В12 содержится в таких продуктах, как проростки пшеницы, семечки, виноград (изюм), в травах окопник, люцерна. 
Кто глубоко изучал научные обоснования этой теории?

 Откуда витамин В12 в продуктах неживотного происхождения?

----------


## Anna

Сергей Нарожный: 

"Согласно представлениям Аюрведы, в организме вегетарианца как B12, так и "незаменимые" аминокислоты производятся сахаджа крими (кишечными микроорганизмами).
Потому, кстати, вегетарианцам не полезно есть чеснок, так как он убивает сахаджа крими.

mamsamadya vidvisah lasuno vyapade dhruvam
Тому, кто враг мяса и вина, чеснок точно вредно кушать. 
(Аштанга Хридайам, Уттарастхана, 39.128)"

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Разве Аюрведа вообще имеет дело с понятием "витамины"?  :blink:  Там же другая система вроде...

Современная "наука" утверждает, что В12, если и синтезируется в теле человека, то лишь в толстом кишечнике, где его уже невозможно усвоить, поэтому без молока (или трупов) всем будет кирдык  :cray: 
Всякие "ненаучные" веганы и сыроеды говорят об обратном. Например вот http://health4ever.org/vitaminy-i-mineraly/vitamin-b12
Тем не менее, и те и другие согласны, что В12 не производится ни животными, ни растениями, а лишь бактериями. Поэтому как В12 попадет в семечки или виноград - лично мне непонятно...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Разве Аюрведа вообще имеет дело с понятием "витамины"?  Там же другая система вроде...
> ..


Похоже, это не аюрведическое мнение, а какие-то другие источники (поскольку проростки в аюрведе совсем не считаются полезными, вроде бы). Вот как раз интересно было узнать, откуда это про семечки, виноград, проростки и т.д... Поскольку у доктора спросить нет возможности, спрашиваю тут, вдруг кто знает научный источник.

И вчера как раз наткнулась на эту научную теорию о присутствии "Бактерии" и отсутствии т.н.витамина В12 в каких-либо продуктах вообще: http://health4ever.org/vitaminy-i-mineraly/vitamin-b12
Интересно, конечно!
 О, сколько нам открытий чудных готовят великие “ученые умы“))

----------


## Варган

Я изучал этот вопрос на собственной шкуре, после 3,5 лет вегано-сыроедения у меня витамин В12 был практически на нуле, гомоцистеин в несколько раз превышал норму. И аналогичная картина была у других знакомых мне вегано-сыроедов со стажем от 1,5 лет до 5 лет.  Проростки пшеницы, семечки, виноград (изюм), морские водоросли при этом мы ели в больших количествах. Вывод я для себя сделал простой - никакого В12 в этих продуктах нет. 

Википедия о гомоцистеине: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...B7.D0.BC.D0.B5

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я изучал этот вопрос на собственной шкуре, после 3,5 лет вегано-сыроедения у меня витамин В12 был практически на нуле, гомоцистеин в несколько раз превышал норму. И аналогичная картина была у других знакомых мне вегано-сыроедов со стажем от 1,5 лет до 5 лет.  Проростки пшеницы, семечки, виноград (изюм), морские водоросли при этом мы ели в больших количествах. Вывод я для себя сделал простой - никакого В12 в этих продуктах нет.


Вот об этом и речь, почему веганы начинают болеть. Если бы не было В12 в молочных продуктах, как бы они потом реально  восстанавливали свои силы. Ганди тоже поправлял утраченное здоровье  молоком (правда, козьим)))
Все новоявленные теории обычно терпят полное поражение. Шастры ставят молочные продукты во главу всего.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Как то даже читал теорию (лень искать источник), что В12 даже внутри животных бактериями не производится. Ни в кишечнике, ни в желудке - нигде. А единственный его источник - это зеленая травка в природе, на которой и живут эти самые бактерии. И вот травоядные животные травку эту едят вместе с витамином и в молоке его накапливают (ну или в мясе...). А человек не может слопать столько травы, чтобы добыть нужное кол-во витамина, поэтому нужны продукты животного происхождения. 
Про авторитетность теории ничего сказать не могу  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Варган а как Вы восстановили b12 в организме? так понимаю молоком?

----------


## Варган

> Варган а как Вы восстановили b12 в организме? так понимаю молоком?


Уколами (инъекциями).
Поэтому лучше не играть с веганством и не делать перерывов в употреблении молока. Шрила Прабхупада писал, что молоко желательно пить каждый день.
Цитата из интернета (без указания точного места из шастры):
В Падма Пуране, Сриштхи Кханде , Господь Брахма говорит Нараде "На заре творения я создал корову, чтобы она снабжала всех пищей. Она- форма полубогов и она милостива ко всем живым существам. Все, что производит корова- чисто. Если человек выпьет панчагавью, то все его грехи уничтожатся. Вот почему благочестивые люди пользуются ее продуктами каждый день. Продукты, которые дает корова- священны и благоприятны. Если человеку не посчастливилось употреблять продукты, которые дает корова, то о нем говорят, что он неудачлив, и его тело ничуть не лучше испражнений" ."Влияние зерновых в теле длится на протяжении пяти дней,молока- семи дней, йогурта двадцати дней и гхи- одного месяца. Если человек не употребляет продукты из коровьего молока на протяжении месяца, то он ест свою пищу вместе с призраками".

----------


## Tathyana

Вегетарианец (биолог по образованию) Ю. Фролов разъясняет полную картину, как вегетарианцу предотвратить недостаток B12:

----------


## Варган

> Вегетарианец (биолог по образованию) Ю. Фролов разъясняет полную картину, как вегетарианцу предотвратить недостаток B12:


Пусть сначала  покажет всем результат своего анализа крови на В12 и гомоцистеин.

----------


## Tathyana

Так он об этом и толкует, что надо сдать анализы и что последствия нехватки B12 могут быть плачевными. 
Решением видит очистку от паразитов, т.к. они тоже приводят к снижению B12, и прием B12 в виде метилкобаламина под язык. 
Метилкобаламин по составу подходит вегетарианцам.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

Витамин В12 синтезируется кишечником здорового человека, как это уже правильно выше заметили. Этот витамин содержащийся в любой пище не усваивается организмом, именно поэтому в аптеках он продается в ампулах для иньекций.

----------


## Tathyana

В виде таблеток метилкобаламина прекрасно усваивается, проверено.

----------


## Andrey

Пью витрум, там все витамины и b12 в суточной дозировке.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

Описываю опыт двух семей преданных нашей ятры.
У малолетних детей был низкий показатель железа в анализах. Головинов посоветовал "Bluebonnet Nutrition, Жидкий витамин B-12 и фолиевая кислота", он вегерианский. После месячного пропития анализ показал заметное повышение железа (стало уже в середине нормативного диапазона).
Сами тоже с детьми пропили курс. В будущем повторим анализ, потому как показатель был в нижнем диапазоне.

----------


## Александр Н

Подскажите, пожалуйста, гхи будет способствовать накоплению в организме В12? Или только молоко, кефир, сыр и т.д.?
Не могу я употреблять все остальные молочные продукты. Мне уже невкусно, да и отвык и не тянет (во-первых), сразу чувствую слизь и дают о себе знать больные на протяжении многих лет почки (во-вторых), и все-таки это не ахимса (в-третьих). Без молочки отлично. Анализы не сдавал, но собираюсь.

----------


## Марк

В ГХИ очень много концерогенных соединений. Молочка тоже способствует развитию онкологических заболенваний. В магазинной молочке (кисломолочная) практически нет B12.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Александр Н

> В ГХИ очень много концерогенных соединений. Молочка тоже способствует развитию онкологических заболенваний. В магазинной молочке (кисломолочная) практически нет B12.
> Харе Кришна.


Про молочку и онкологию, я, к огромному сожалению, уже в курсе...
Есть вариант покупать настоящее гхи у преданных, произведенное из масла на основе йогурта (а не из сливок) при очень слабом нагреве в течении очень долгого времени.
Что скажете? Спасибо.

----------


## Марк

Пейте лучше льняное масло и не переживайте по поводу ГХИ. Все мы когда нибудь оставим тела. РАК - это особая милость Кришны.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> В виде таблеток метилкобаламина прекрасно усваивается, проверено.


Возможно, но если человек здоров и является вегетарианцем, то в таблетках нет необходимости. Как я уже написала организм здорового человека самостоятельно вырабатывает нужное количество витамина. Существующие нормы содержания витаминов в организме актуальны для мясоедов, т.к. исследования проводили невегетарианцы, а объектом исследования были также невегетарианцы. Отсюда следует, что нормы содержания витаминов и минералов вегетарианца и мясоеда могут отличаться, но это вовсе не означает, что у вегетарианцев нехватка тех или иных витаминов. Организм вегетарианца не ведет постоянную борьбу с гнилостным содержанием кишечника, нейтрализацией токсинов, которые попадают с мясом или образуются в процессе переваривания, поэтому различные энзимы и витамины организм вегетарианца использует в другом количестве.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> Все мы когда нибудь оставим тела. РАК - это особая милость Кришны.


Да, вы правы. Для чистого преданного это заболевание может быть милостью Кришны, а для обычного человека - его карма, которая приходит в нужное время.

----------


## Варган

> Витамин В12 синтезируется кишечником здорового человека, как это уже правильно выше заметили. Этот витамин содержащийся в любой пище не усваивается организмом, именно поэтому в аптеках он продается в ампулах для иньекций.


Примите мои поклоны, матаджи Вринда!

Витамин В12 синтезируется кишечной микрофлорой, обитающей в толстом кишечнике, а всасывается - в тонком кишечнике, то есть "выше по течению". Иными словами, B12, который  создаёт кишечная микрофлора, у человека не всасывается и уходит с калом наружу.

----------


## Марк

Да, Варган, прав. Витамин В12 может всасываться в толстом кишечнике, если он кристально чист и здоров, и то в очень малых количествах.Таких людей очень мало на Земле (может быть йоги в Гималаях).
Щас зима, поэтому В12 в квашенной капусте (без соли). Минимум 12 литров, чтоб норму В12 получить.
Харе Кришна.

----------


## Марк

> Да, вы правы. Для чистого преданного это заболевание может быть милостью Кришны, а для обычного человека - его карма, которая приходит в нужное время.


Скорее всего я неправильно подобрал слово "милость". Спросите любого вайшнава, вряд ли они захотят получить эту "милость" при жизни. Даже Гуру ИСККОН лечатся от этой "милости" в больницах. Наше тело дано Кришной нам на 100 лет, чтобы мы распространяли Сознание Кришны. Скорее всего рак - это не карма, а кармические последствия для вайшнава, которые нужно преодолеть.

----------


## Варган

> Да, Варган, прав. Витамин В12 может всасываться в толстом кишечнике, если он кристально чист и здоров, и то в очень малых количествах.Таких людей очень мало на Земле (может быть йоги в Гималаях).
> Щас зима, поэтому В12 в квашенной капусте (без соли). Минимум 12 литров, чтоб норму В12 получить.
> Харе Кришна.


В квашеной капусте нет B12, так как молочно-кислые бактерии, живущие в квашеной капусте, не синтезируют его. Далеко не каждый вид бактерий производит этот витамин.

Вот практический пример финских сыроедов, которые ели большое количество квашеной капусты в надежде получить B12:

" ФИНСКИЕ СЫРОЕДЫ
В исследовании Раума и др. (1995) проверялось состояние витамина B12 у долгосрочных сторонников строгой неварёной (сырой) веганской диеты, которую называли "диета живой еды" ("living food diet").* Эти *сыроеды предполагали, что приём ими больших количеств ферментированной пищи (около 2 кг в день в этом исследовании) обеспечит изобилие витамина В12, а также изменит их кишечную микрофлору, так чтобы вырабатывать больше В12*.

В первой части исследования собирали данные о потреблении пищи и брали анализы крови у 9 веганов, питающихся живой едой (1 мужчина и 8 женщин) в течение 2 лет. У 6 из 9 этих веганов-сыроедов выявилось медленное, постоянное ухудшение статуса В12 в течение этого периода, показывающее, что поступления B12 от "питания живой едой" было недостаточно, чтобы обеспечить нормальный уровень B12 в сыворотке крови.

*Все финские сыроеды, участвовавшие в этом исследовании, захотели выйти из него и стали принимать витаминные добавки, после того, как убедились в низком уровне B12 в своём теле*.


Источник:
http://www.veganhealth.org/b12/raw#Finland

----------


## Sergey B

> Витамин В12 синтезируется кишечной микрофлорой, обитающей в толстом кишечнике, а всасывается - в тонком кишечнике, то есть "выше по течению". Иными словами, B12, который  создаёт кишечная микрофлора, у человека не всасывается и уходит с калом наружу.


Да, существуют исследования в частности, опубликованные в “Human Anatomy and Physiology” Marieb, 1999 в которых говорится, что поглощение естественных коэнзимов витамина B12 может происходить в полости рта, горла, пищевода, бронхов и в верхних отделах тонкого кишечника, т.е. практически на всем протяжении желудочно-кишечного тракта, а сам витамин может вырабатываться кишечной микрофлорой. Однако к подобным материалистическим учениям я отношусь скептически. Предыдущее исследование выявило, что этот витамин не всасывается кишечником и не синтезируется, последующие исследования показали обратное. Наверняка после этого последуют и другие открытия опровергающие предыдущие. И это будет бесконечно.

Лично я не вижу смысла заморачиваться с этим витамином и верю, что мой организм его вырабатывает, а там где он его синтезирует, там же его и усваивает. Иначе, Варган, получается из ваших слов, Бог как то просчитался, при сотворении нашего тела в части синтеза и усвоения этого витамина )))

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Анализ B12 стоит 1000 руб. А в поликлинике его можно сделать и бесплатно, правда вряд ли позволят бесплатно делать его повторно, потом уже придется оплачивать, если у вас нет явной анемии.
И вот можно просто проводить эксперименты: есть квашеную капусту или еще что-то ведрами, а потом сдавать анализ на B12. Все и увидите в документе.

----------


## Варган

> Иначе, Варган, получается из ваших слов, Бог как то просчитался, при сотворении нашего тела в части синтеза и усвоения этого витамина )))


Кришна послал нам коров, чтобы они нам давали молоко, которое содержит, в частности, витамин B12. Наше тело не синтезирует многие вещества, не только B12, но и, например, аскорбиновую кислоту, но мы как правило не испытываем от этого проблем, так аскорбинку легко можно взять в окружающей нас пище. Так же и с B12 - пейте молоко, там есть это вещество.

"УРОВЕНЬ В12 В ЛАКТОВЕГЕТАРИАНЦАХ (ЛЮДЯХ, ПРИДЕРЖИВАЮЩИХСЯ МОЛОЧНО-РАСТИТЕЛЬНОЙ ДИЕТЫ)

В отличие от недостатка B12, обнаруженного в веганах, уровень B12 в лактовегетарианцах, по всей видимости, близок к норме. 

Донг и Скотт (1982)*** тестировали лактовегетарианцев и установили, что средний уровень B12 в сыворотке крови у них составляет 200 пг/мл, что в пределах нормы, против 120 пг/мл у веганов.

Солберг и другие (1998)**** анализировали уровень B12 в плазме крови у 63 норвежцев, придерживавшихся долгое время молочно-растительной диеты, и обнаружили, что их уровень B12 практически такой же, как у контрольной группы (стандартной западной диеты)". 

Ссылки:
***[Dong A, Scott SC (1982) "Serum vitamin B-12 and blood cell values in vegetarians." Annals of Nutrition and Metabolism, vol. 26, pp. 209-216.]
****[Solberg EE, Magnus E, Sander J, Loeb M (1998) "Vitamin B12 and folate in lactovegetarians--a controlled study of 63 Norwegian subjects." Vegetarian Nutrition: An International Journal, vol. 2, issue 2, pp. 73-75.]

----------


## Варган

> Анализ B12 стоит 1000 руб. А в поликлинике его можно сделать и бесплатно, правда вряд ли позволят бесплатно делать его повторно, потом уже придется оплачивать, если у вас нет явной анемии.
> И вот можно просто проводить эксперименты: есть квашеную капусту или еще что-то ведрами, а потом сдавать анализ на B12. Все и увидите в документе.


Совершенно верно. Пусть все проповедники веганства сначала сами сдадут кровь на анализ и потом что-то рекомендуют народу. Сдавать надо анализ не на сам витамин, а на *гомоцистеин*. 

Дело в том, что в крови, кроме настоящего витамина B12, может циркулировать ещё и некий лжевитамин, аналог настоящего витамина. Этот лжевитамин витаминного действия на здоровье не оказывает. Он, как правило, поступает к нам из морских водорослей и некоторых других растительных продуктов. А современные анализы крови не различают между настоящим витамином и лжевитамином, показывают просто общую сумму витамина B12 и лжевитамина вместе взятых.

Поэтому надо сдавать *анализ именно на уровень гомоцистеина*. Повышенный уровень *гомоцистеина* (токсичного элемента обмена веществ) свидетельствует о недостатке витамина B12 или фолиевой кислоты.

Некоторые интернетные проповедники веганства по моей просьбе сдали такой анализ и убедились, что они не правы, у них был сильно повышен гомоцистеин и снижен B12.

Я подозреваю, что преданные, которые редко пьют молоко, или у которых были длительные перерывы употребления молока тоже могут испытывать нехватку витамина B12 - провериться не помешает.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> Скорее всего рак - это не карма, а кармические последствия для вайшнава, которые нужно преодолеть.


Масло масляное  :smilies:  Карма – это общее понятие, включающее как причину, так и следствие. Кармические последствия – это прарабдха (созревшая карма). Так или иначе это тоже карма.




> Примите мои поклоны, матаджи Вринда! Витамин В12 синтезируется кишечной микрофлорой, обитающей в толстом кишечнике, а всасывается - в тонком кишечнике, то есть "выше по течению". Иными словами, B12, который  создаёт кишечная микрофлора, у человека не всасывается и уходит с калом наружу.


Харе Кришна, прабху! Если организм здоровый, то и функционирует он правильно. Синтез витамина осуществляется организмом для собственных нужд при потребности в этом витамине, а не для бесполезного выброса в процессе дефекации.




> Лично я не вижу смысла заморачиваться с этим витамином и верю, что мой организм его вырабатывает, а там где он его синтезирует, там же его и усваивает. Иначе, Варган, получается из ваших слов, Бог как то просчитался, при сотворении нашего тела в части синтеза и усвоения этого витамина )))


Согласна с вами. Организм сложный механизм, но в то же время совершенный в рамках нашего материального мира. *Процессы, которые изучают ученые, касаются исключительно физического (грубого) тела, то что можно увидеть своими несовершенными органами чувств.* Но есть еще, например, и тонкое тело (прана-шарира) со своими чакрами и энергоканалами. 




> Наше тело не синтезирует многие вещества, не только B12, но и, например, аскорбиновую кислоту


Да в режиме питания витамин С не синтезируется организмом, но это вовсе не означает, что организм не может это делать. На голодании после первого ацидодического криза, организм начинает синтезировать этот витамин самостоятельно.




> Некоторые интернетные проповедники веганства по моей просьбе сдали такой анализ и убедились, что они не правы, у них был сильно повышен гомоцистеин и снижен B12.


Мне известные многие веганы, которые давно являются сыроедами и не употребляют молоко (это их дело), но при этом абсолютно здоровые как сами, так и их детишки и не задумываются о каких-то там витаминах в частности B12. Они доверяют своему телу и Творцу, создавшему его. Ученые-материалисты пытаются всех сравнять с неким шаблоном-нормой, причесать всех под одну гребенку, как я уже написала выше, эта норма витамина была выведена входе исследований таких же невегетарианцев, как и сами ученые. Но это вовсе не означает, что норма этого витамина должна быть одинаковая у всех, вне зависимости от рациона питания.

Завтра ученые откроют еще очередной витамин, о котором раньше ничего не знали, но при этом все как то жили и назначат для всех его норму, придется еще одну тему открывать для обсуждения ))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне известные многие веганы, которые *давно* являются сыроедами и не употребляют молоко (это их дело), но при этом абсолютно здоровые как сами, так и их детишки и не задумываются о каких-то там витаминах в частности B12.


Насколько давно они веганы? если лет 5-7, это ни о чем. У всех веганов с бОльшим сроком дефицит В12, и они его прокалывают. Здесь на форуме достаточно тем про это, поищите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*B12* 

Рекомендуемая *суточная* потребность составляет: 
для взрослых – до 3 мкг; 
для кормящих мам – 2-4 мкг; 
для детей – 0,5-1,5 мкг; 
для младенцев – до 0,4 мкг.


В овощах и фруктах цианокобаламин отсутствует. Несмотря на то, что свекла – растительный продукт и в ней нет цианокобаламина, она содержит соли *кобальта*, которые используются микрофлорой кишечника при синтезе витамина В12. Для его лучшего усвоения необходимо поступление *кальция*, с которым цианокобаламин взаимодействует в процессе приема пищи. Всасыванию витамина В12 способствует *фолиевая кислота (В9)*. Больше всего витамина В12 в продуктах животного происхождения, его содержат печень, мясо, рыбная икра, *молочные продукты*. Их необходимо включать в рацион один *раз в неделю*.


Даже при достаточном поступлении продуктов, содержащих витамин В12, он может плохо усваиваться, если организм вырабатывает недостаточно так называемого внутреннего фактора (фактора Касла) – фермента, который взаимодействует с неактивной формой цианокобаламина, поступившего с пищей, и преобразует ее в активную (усвояемую) форму. Нередко в пожилом возрасте фактор Касла практически не вырабатывается из-за пониженного синтеза в организме кислот. В данном случае врач вместо таблеток цианокобаламина может назначить инъекции.* Включение в рацион кислой растительной пищи – ягод, фруктов, овощей – способствует поддержанию необходимого уровня выработки в организме кислоты.* Многие витамины разрушают друг друга, поэтому при инъекциях нельзя смешивать в одном шприце витамины В12 и В1, В2, В6, аскорбиновой кислоту, которых разрушает ион кобальта, содержащийся в молекуле цианокобаламина.

Источник: https://www.silazdorovya.ru/v-kakix-...a-vitamin-b12/
© Silazdorovya.ru



________________________





_________________

Давайте конкретно переведем на наши молочные продукты по весу.

*Для получения нормы В12 взрослым лакто-вегетарианцам надо в день : 

200 г сыра 
или 300 г творога
или 100 г сухого молока
или 1 л молока или йогурта*

----------


## Варган

> Да в режиме питания витамин С не синтезируется организмом, но это вовсе не означает, что организм не может это делать. На голодании после первого ацидодического криза, организм начинает синтезировать этот витамин самостоятельно.


Примите мои поклоны! А есть подтверждения? Кто-то вылечился от цинги путём голодания? Или это просто теоретическое предположение?




> Мне известные многие веганы, которые давно являются сыроедами и не употребляют молоко (это их дело), но при этом абсолютно здоровые как сами, так и их детишки и не задумываются о каких-то там витаминах в частности B12. Они доверяют своему телу и Творцу, создавшему его.


"Пока жареный петух не клюнет, мужик не перекрестится". Я был в вегано-сыроедении с 2010 года на протяжении 3,5 лет, у меня есть родственники и друзья, которые вегано-сыроедили по 5 лет. И всех их клюнул этот самый жареный петух: у кого-то волосы стали выпадать, у кого-то анемия развилась так, что еле ходили, у кого-то панические атаки, сильные боли в суставах (причём медики не смогли поставить диагноз), и т.д., и т.п. Это реальные истории. И все они доверяли Творцу!! Верили в божественную диету до поры, до времени. Но эта вера им не помогла. 

Запасов витамина B12 в печени у среднестатистического человека хранится примерно на 3 года. Затем начинается скрытый (бессимптомный) дефицит несколько лет и только после этого начинаются видимые и ощутимые для человека изменения здоровья. 




> Ученые-материалисты пытаются всех сравнять с неким шаблоном-нормой, причесать всех под одну гребенку, как я уже написала выше, эта норма витамина была выведена входе исследований таких же невегетарианцев, как и сами ученые. Но это вовсе не означает, что норма этого витамина должна быть одинаковая у всех, вне зависимости от рациона питания.
> 
> Завтра ученые откроют еще очередной витамин, о котором раньше ничего не знали, но при этом все как то жили и назначат для всех его норму, придется еще одну тему открывать для обсуждения ))


Так если человек следует шастрам, Аюр-Веде, то есть авторитету Господа Дханвантари, то ему не надо ничего изучать, никакие витамины и прочие микрочастицы в пищевых продуктах. Эти частицы учёные открывают каждый месяц по паре штук. Но если человек отказывается следовать шастрическим правилам питания и становится веганом, то он рискует обделить себя не только витамином b12, но и ещё какой-нибудь необходимой для здоровья микрочастицей типа короткоцепочечной жирной кислоты, которую откроют в будущем, и которая содержится только в молоке. А нам за этим не надо следить, надо просто воспевать Харе Кришна и быть лакто-вегетарианцами, это уже *проверено* тысячами и миллионами поколений.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Давайте дождемся, сколько по мнению матаджи это "долго". 

Я еще понимаю, когда веганы по незнанию исключают молочное. 
Но когда есть все : и указания шастр, и ачарьев, и научные выкладки... 
Веганы - это какие-то особо упертые дживы. 

По сути, если они доводят себя до уколов, их диета - это демоническая аскеза.

----------


## Варган

> Давайте конкретно переведем на наши молочные продукты по весу.
> *Для получения нормы В12 взрослым лакто-вегетарианцам надо в день : 
> 
> 200 г сыра 
> или 300 г творога
> или 100 г сухого молока
> или 1 л молока или йогурта*


Рекомендуемые суточные нормы США меньше тех цифр, что Вы привели, а именно: 2,4 мкг витамина B12 в день для небеременных и некормящих людей старше 14 лет.  Источник - http://www.veganhealth.ru/pages/vita...commendations/

Шрила Прабхупада в разъяснении смысла ШБ 1.19.39 пишет: "Пол-литра парного молока (в английском оригинале - фунт) достаточно, чтобы обеспечить взрослого человека всеми необходимыми витаминами". Цифры примерно сходятся (2,4 мкг / 0,4 мкг = 600 г молока). 
Кроме молока, Аюрведа разрешает, без особых ограничений, пить молочную сыворотку (0,3 мкг витамина B12 /100 г).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Организм вегетарианца не ведет постоянную борьбу с гнилостным содержанием кишечника, нейтрализацией токсинов, которые попадают с мясом или образуются в процессе переваривания, поэтому различные энзимы и витамины организм вегетарианца использует в другом количестве.


И вы этим веганство оправдываете, в собственные анти-научные выдумки верите? 
В12 никак с нейтрализацией токсинов не связан. Он является необходимым элементом для оболочек нервных волокон. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что "молоко необходимо для формирования тонких тканей мозга". 

Вот вы вроде бы инициированная преданная... Вринда деви даси... должны бы быть чувствительнее к указаниям Господа, а Он предписал людям лакто-вегетарианство. 

Бурфи, панир, сандеш, расагуллы, йорурт, молоко Ему подают Вайшнавы и сами вкушают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Рекомендуемые суточные нормы США меньше тех цифр, что Вы привели, а именно: 2,4 мкг витамина B12 в день для небеременных и некормящих людей старше 14 лет.  Источник - http://www.veganhealth.ru/pages/vita...commendations/


Наши пишут до 3, кормящим матерям 2-4
американцы - 2,4 

Все то же самое. 

Я взяла для подсчета максимум 4 мкг, так как для 3 мкг вес продуктов быстро в уме не прикинуть, а молоко 0,4 удобно быстро умножить на 10 )  и, возможно, многие не добирают, поэтому можно с запасом.  

Но фунт по совету Шрилы Прабхупады конечно проще выпивать, чем 1 л )

По норме Америки 2,4 мкг в день это:  

*ок. 600 мл молока\йогурта 
или сухое молоко - 80 г 
или творог - 240 г
или сыр - 200 г*

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Обратите внимание, Шрила Прабхупада говорит о парном молоке




> Пол-литра парного молока достаточно, чтобы обеспечить взрослого человека всеми необходимыми витаминами
> A pound of milk fresh from the milk bag of a cow is sufficient to feed an adult with all vitamin values


А у нас его нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А что такое в моей табличке бифидолакт 1,4 мкг? в отличии от простокваши 0,34
Это же аналог йогурта.

Йогурта значит надо всего 200 (Америка)-300 (с запасом) мл в день, меньше чем молока

*Йогурт 1-1,5 стакана в день*

----------


## Александр Н

Для меня стакан йогурта или 200 грамм сыра в день - это постоянные сопли по утрам, простуда в холодный период, отиты, ноющая вечная боль в почках.
Не усваивается благость. Никак. Видимо, я демон.....

----------


## Варган

> А что такое в моей табличке бифидолакт 1,4 мкг? в отличии от простокваши 0,34
> Это же аналог йогурта.
> 
> Йогурта значит надо всего 200 (Америка)-300 (с запасом) мл в день, меньше чем молока
> 
> *Йогурт 1-1,5 стакана в день*


Бифидолакт - это порошок сушёного йогурта, его в капсулах принимают как БАД -  http://akkom-m.com/bifidolakt-bad

А йогурта в Вашей табличке, кажется, нету.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как у нас легко называют себя демонами, не первый раз такое вижу, с чьей это подачи, интересно. 

200 г сыра в день никто не вынесет, особенно учитывая его теперешнюю цену. 

Аюрведа :  
дадхи (сыры, панир, йогурт) не предназначен для ежедневного употребления. 
Существует горячее молоко со специями. 
Травы для понижения капхи. Изучайте Аюрведу или попросите жену, сестру, маму делать это для вас.

----------


## Варган

> Для меня стакан йогурта или 200 грамм сыра в день - это постоянные сопли по утрам, простуда в холодный период, отиты, ноющая вечная боль в почках.
> Не усваивается благость. Никак. Видимо, я демон.....


Александр прабху, такая "благость" и не должна усваиваться, уже много раз приводили аюрведические правила употребления молочных продуктов. И там говорится, что сыр, творог, йогурт - вовсе не для ежедневного употребления, это тяжёлые, слизеобразующие продукты. Для ежедневного употребления  - молоко, нагретое до горячего обжигающего состояния - до небольших пузырьков у стенок кастрюльки; молочная сыворотка; пахта, разбавленная водой.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Бифидолакт - это порошок сушёного йогурта, его в капсулах принимают как БАД -  http://akkom-m.com/bifidolakt-bad
> 
> А йогурта в Вашей табличке, кажется, нету.


Бифидобактерии - это не вполне то же самое, что йогуртовые бактерии. Но принцип тот же, молочнокислые бактерии сквашивают молоко. Еще справа советский ацидофилин, из той же оперы.  

Табличка такая древняя, что тогда не было БАДов в продаже. Да и порошок по 100 г не принимают, разоришься. Это имеется в виду напиток бифидок, его как ряженку или варенец в магазине продают.

----------


## Варган

> Бифидобактерии - это не то же самое, что йогуртовые бактерии. Но принцип тот же, молочнокислые бактерии сквашивают молоко.  
> 
> Табличка такая древняя, что тогда не было таких БАДов. И БАДы по 100 г не принимают, разоришься. Это имеется в виду напиток бифидок, его как ряженку или варенец в магазине продают.


Бифидолакт не только в капсулах как БАД делают, но и в виде сухой смеси для детского питания. ("Сухие молочные ацидофильные смеси «Ацидофилакт», «Бифидолакт» для детей с нарушениями функции желудочно-кишечного тракта..." - http://molokoportal.ru/8-3-13-smetana-suxaya/ ). Разбавишь водой - концентрация витаминов сразу снизится.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Зачем же указывают в порошке, если порошок разбавляют.
С этими БАДами только путаница, порошок слева 1,4 как сыр, напиток справа 0,33 - хуже чем простокваша. 

Надо просто найти содержание В12 в нашем обычном нормальном йогурте.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В молоке витамин B12 содержится в таком количестве: 1,2 мкг в 1 стакане молока пониженной жирности.

В йогурте витамин B12 содержится в таком количестве: 1,1 мкг в 225 граммах нежирного йогурта

Содержание витаминов в йогурте немного зависит от качества молока и способа приготовления. Домашний натуральный продукт является ценным источником Рибофлавина (B2), Тиамина (B1) и витамина B12.

Стандартная порция йогурта содержит примерно 30% от дневной нормы рибофлавина, который необходим для усвоения продуктов питания и здоровья кожи.

Эта же порция содержит до 45% от дневной нормы тиамина, который отвечает за переработку углеводов и правильную работу нашей сердечно-сосудистой системы.

Содержание витамина B12 в йогурте, как правило, ниже, чем в молоке, однако усваивается он гораздо лучше. 

_____________________

В общем, йогурт примерно = молоку.

----------


## Александр Н

На предыдущей странице указана норма потребления в день В12 - это 2.4 мкг.
В 100 г ацидофилина (т.е. йогурта) содержится 0.33 мкг.
Получается, что в день надо принимать 727 г йогурта!
Здравствуй болезни почек, катаракта, артриты, отложение солей от "полезного кальция", и далее по списку, у кого там какая дхату поражена по карме, в той и будут проблемы.
Если я переем моркови, яблок, укропа, гречки, капусты, фасоли - мне ничего не будет.
А с молочки - почти мгновенные результаты, кто чувствует это. Или зашлакованность постепенная и плавная, кто к своему телу относится наплевательски, так называемая "старость".
Я принимаю авторитет шастр. И я вижу, что творится с моим телом. И то и другое. И что делать?
Кстати, дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на писания, где упоминается, каким образом форма жизни "Корова" попала на Землю. И почему ее ранее, при сотворении нашего мира и населения его дживами, не было.

А насчет демона - это шутка такая. В лекциях уже не помню кого (вроде Тугутов) встречал, что те, кто не может молочку переваривать - демоны. Но я и сало с рыбой под пивко и водочку тоже не собираюсь переваривать )

А молоко горячее с фенхелем, кардамоном и мускатным орехом пил вечерами, по стакану. Вот от него как раз и получил мощное обострение всего подряд. Правильно все делал.
Нет уже ни мамы, ни жены, сестры не было никогда. По аюрведе слушал тонны лекций. Конспектировал...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> На предыдущей странице указана норма потребления в день В12 - это 2.4 мкг.
> В 100 г ацидофилина (т.е. йогурта) содержится 0.33 мкг.
> Получается, что в день надо принимать 727 г йогурта!


Правильно, только не *каждый* день йогурт или сыр.  
На пред. стр. я писала: молоко *или* йогурт *или* сыр *или* творог.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А с молочки - почти мгновенные результаты, кто чувствует это. Или зашлакованность постепенная и плавная, кто к своему телу относится наплевательски, так называемая "старость".


От горячего молока со специями -  наобарот  :smilies: 
Те кто в благости, питаются молоком, благость - это знание, в том числе о поддержании тела здоровым.

----------


## Александр Н

Про молоко со специями я позже дописал. Был такой эксперимент в жизни.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А молоко горячее с фенхелем, кардамоном и мускатным орехом пил вечерами, по стакану. Вот от него как раз и получил мощное обострение всего подряд. Правильно все делал.


Это вкусно - с фенхелем?  :yazik:  откуда такое ... мускатный орех можно раз в пятилетку в каких-нибудь редких печеньях - вы его свойствами интересовались, прежде чем пить его с молоком? Мускатный орех в тамасе  :shok:   Кто вам сказал, что это правильно? 

Пейте просто с цикорием, например. С настоящим шафраном, если можете себе позволить. Или просто так, безо всего. С медом.

----------


## Александр Н

Реально вкусно. Отбивает вкус горячего молока, от которого у меня рвотные позывы были первое время. Потом втянулся.
А рекомендации по смеси фенхеля, кардамона и мускатного ореха - от Аударьи Дхамы прабху.

Ладно.
Дайте ссылку на шастры на появление коровы на планете. Как, зачем, почему, кто это сделал. Слышал, что Индра или Брахма, не помню... Спасибо. Харе Кришна!
Про молоко своим мнением больше не делюсь.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нет уже ни мамы, ни жены, сестры не было никогда. По аюрведе слушал тонны лекций. Конспектировал...


Вот оно как. В который раз убеждаешься, что нужно непосредственно обучаться у Вайшнавов в реале - чтобы наглядно видеть пример. Все это заочное обучение...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А рекомендации по смеси фенхеля, кардамона и мускатного ореха - от Аударьи Дхамы прабху
> 
> Про молоко своим мнением больше не делюсь.


Он ведь не врач Аюрведы, увы. Вот поэтому у вас и впечатление о действии молока такое осталось... 

Вот подход настоящей Аюрведы по переносимости молока https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?id=785

https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/

Перечитала - с медом не надо.

----------


## Александр Н

Обучение в реале: фестивали Благость, на которые тогда еще ездил Максим Володин (Махатеджа дас), который учился аюрведе не у Торсунова.

----------


## Александр Н

Что плохого в мускатном орехе? Расскажите.
Смесь в равных пропорциях 3-х этих специй. На стакан молока примерно 1/5 часть чайной ложки. Месяца два, наверное.
Потом кризис, отит такой силы, что постоянно болела вся голова внутри, думал все уже. И это летом. Обычно обострения зимой.
Аюрведические масла в уши не помогали, лишь смягчали течение. Отказался полностью от молочки (причина - за компанию, чтобы поддержать близкого человека, которому по болезни была молочка противопоказана). Отит вдруг прошел сам. Незаметно прошли головные боли, уже года три как голова не болит совсем. Болею гриппом на ногах, несколько дней, без слизи. И т.д...

----------


## Александр Н

Кстати, вот поиск по запросу "мускатный орех и молоко аюрведа"
https://yandex.ru/yandsearch?clid=20...B4%D0%B0&lr=11
Как быть с этим?




> Мускатный орех в тамасе   Кто вам сказал, что это правильно?


Картошка тоже в тамасе. Едят практически все вайшнавы, за исключением единиц. Каждый день. Да много чего еще...
А о мускате - куча хвалебных рекомендаций. Кому верить? Что Ваш источник говорит о нем? И что это за источник?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

По первой же вашей ссылке поисковика: 




> В больших дозировках он может воздействовать на ум притупляющее, а в еще больших – вызывать галлюцинации и ощущение отрыва от реальности. От его употребления стоит отказаться и тем, кто соблюдает благостную, сатвическую диету, стремясь к духовному просветлению.


Даже известный Дипак Чопра, которого не особо жалует врач Аюрведы Андрей Головинов (Говардхан Дхари Дас), но по которому я начинала изучение, описывает мускатный орех как отупляющий, которого надо избегать тем, кто ищет просветления. А вы такой продукт - да с молоком да каждый день... эх.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Картошка тоже в тамасе. Едят практически все вайшнавы, за исключением единиц. Каждый день.


Что вы, картофель не отупляет, это просто избыток крахмала, капхи. 
Сейчас уже наоборот, большинство опытных Вайшнавов его не едят или по самому минимуму:  себе дороже, берегут баланс дош. Начинающие его едят, когда изучают разные блюда при переходе на вегетарианство - пюре, алу-патра, "Гауранга" - ибо вкусно.  

А вот муската вы... наелись ) 

Мой источник - это настоящая Аюрведа, смотрите https://ayurvedika.ru/forum/ и их сайт

----------


## Александр Н

Отупления не заметил. Нормально все было. 
И по ссылке указано "в больших дозах", и далее - "не более 1/4 чайной ложки" и "детям". Я добавлял меньше.
Но мускат виноват. А молоко тут не причем. 
Да если бы я пил молоко "безникто", результат был бы тем же.

И я написал про картофель "в тамасе", а не "отупляет".

Дорогие вайшнавы, расскажите про корову, прошу Вас.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> И я написал про картофель "в тамасе", а не "отупляет".


Тамас отупляет. 
Мускат погружает в тамас и отупляет. 
Картофель не в тамасе и не отупляет, это просто крахмалистый овощ, увеличивающий капху.

----------


## Александр Н

Хорошо. Вы правы. А я отупел. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> Примите мои поклоны! А есть подтверждения? Кто-то вылечился от цинги путём голодания? Или это просто теоретическое предположение?


Я вылечилась от болезни пострашнее цинги, сериями длительных голоданий, врачи и современная медицина не лечат подобные болезни.




> А нам за этим не надо следить, надо просто воспевать Харе Кришна и быть лакто-вегетарианцами, это уже проверено тысячами и миллионами поколений.


Как раз я не интересуюсь подобными «научными» исследованиями не верю в них и не выкладываю здесь.




> Я еще понимаю, когда веганы по незнанию исключают молочное. Но когда есть все : и указания шастр, и ачарьев, и научные выкладки... Веганы - это какие-то особо упертые дживы. По сути, если они доводят себя до уколов, их диета - это демоническая аскеза.


Думаю нужно *относиться* более *терпимее* к инаковости других, каждое живое существо находится на собственном уровне развития. Прежде чем называть кого-то упертым, стоит подумать: может и вы когда-то были такой же упертой дживой со своими демоническими аскезами, а может, и сейчас в вас остались подобные качества.. Не суди и не судим будешь.




> И вы этим веганство оправдываете, в собственные анти-научные выдумки верите? Вот вы вроде бы инициированная преданная... Вринда деви даси... должны бы быть чувствительнее к указаниям Господа, а Он предписал людям лакто-вегетарианство.


Матаджи, я бы порекомендовала вам внимательнее читать. Я написала: _«являются сыроедами и не употребляют молоко (это их дело)»_. Поясняю вам: *я не веганство оправдываю, а свободу выбора каждого человека*. Не стоит всех сравнивать с собой, каждый находится на том уровне, которого он достиг, возможно когда-то и они достигнут такого же высокого уровня как и вы ))

Простите, если я вас чем то задела, и поэтому вы решили перейти на личности. Не знаю уж как моя инициация связана с темой обсуждения этого топика ) Лично я не являюсь веганом, обычная вегетарианка. Но в ваши и те, которые вы выкладываете, псевдонаучные теории и исследования я не верю, я верю указаниям Господа и своего духовного учителя и мне этого достаточно.

----------


## Варган

Очень показательное интервью с основателем ессейской Церкви Христа братом Назарией 
Источник: http://chetday.com/rawfooddietnazariah.htm

ИНТЕРВЬЮ О ПРАКТИЧЕСКОМ ОПЫТЕ ВЕГАНСКОГО СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ С НАЗАРИЕЙ, основателем Ессейской Церкви Христа

(отрывки) 

Март, 2004  
Фредерик Патенауд: В марте я имел удовольствие взять интервью у Брата Назарии, который является основателем Ессейской Церкви Христа. В этом захватывающем интервью Назария делится с нами своим опытом, который у него был с сыроедной диетой и веганским движением. 

ПЕРВЫЙ ОПЫТ СЛЕДОВАНИЯ СЫРОЕДНОЙ ДИЕТЕ 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Каково твоё сыроедное прошлое?»? 

НАЗАРИЯ: – Сейчас мне 46 лет и я был вегетарианцем с 17 лет. В то время я стал не просто вегетарианцем, но также и сыроедом. Я включил в свой рацион сырое молоко, потому что я встретил старшего Ессейского учителя, который рекомендовал это. Исторически это было Ессейской диетой. Ессеи (ранние последователи Иисуса Христа в Палестине, см. Евангелие мира Иисуса Христа от Ессеев – прим. переводчика), по большей части, не были веганами. Они были вегетарианцами и многие из них были сыроедами, но они ели кисломолочные продукты – йогурт и кефир. Такова была моя диета первые 7 лет. В это время я чувствовал себя великолепно – не было проблем вообще. Затем, когда я переехал в другую местность, я стал очень привлекаться веганской философией, потому что это прекрасная философия. Тогда я перешёл на веганское сыроедение. 

*ЧЕРЕЗ 5 ЛЕТ НА ВЕГАНСКОМ СЫРОЕДЕНИИ Я УТРАТИЛ СПОСОБНОСТЬ ХОДИТЬ*. Все мои конечности – руки, пальцы и стопы – были охвачены такой болью, что я не мог двигаться. У меня были *проблемы с центральной нервной системой и анемия (малокровие), вызванная недостатком витамина B12*. *ВСЁ ЭТО СЛУЧИЛОСЬ ПОСЛЕ 5 ЛЕТ НА ВЕГАНСКОМ СЫРОЕДЕНИИ*. Так я вновь вернулся к употреблению сырых кисломолочных продуктов. В тот период, получив повреждения нервной системы, я (временно) вынужден был включить яйца. Я вылечил себя, вновь введя эти продукты. В то время я жаждал узнать, был ли этот опыт уникален только для меня или другие люди также имели проблемы на сыроедении...

Итак, я провёл некоторые исследования. Я выставил запрос в интернете на различных сыроедных форумах и чатах. Из-за того, что я был одним из спикеров (выступающих, лекторов) на сыроедных мероприятиях, мне приходилось тусоваться с другими известными сыроедными лидерами. Я стал осознавать, что проблемы со здоровьем, которые у меня возникли, цветут буйным цветом в сыроедном движении, но о них не говорят. Когда у людей, которые читают лекции и пишут книги, начинаются проблемы из-за их диеты, они скрывают этот факт, потому что они зарабатывают себе на жизнь, будучи сыроедным лектором/автором. Мне это очень неприятно говорить, но это происходит именно так. Я видел как это случалось снова и снова, когда я лично знал знаменитого сыроедного лектора/учителя и оттого, что я знал его лично, я знал что они проходят через приступы тревоги, приступы паники, клинические случаи депрессии, что у них боли в суставах, что они теряют зубы — все такие подобные вещи. И тем не менее, я увижу их на собрании сыроедов и они никогда не упомянут ни одной этой проблемы, с которой они столкнулись. Они лишь поют хвалебные гимны о том, как совершенна диета веганов-сыроедов. А что происходит, когда иногда люди имеют проблемы на сыроедной диете? Им говорят, что они сейчас испытывают детокс и чистку. Но это всего лишь стандартный ответ...

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией) 

СМЕРТИ В ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДНОМ ДВИЖЕНИИ 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Здесь, в районе Юджин, где я живу умер мужчина в местной сыроедной группе поддержки примерно два года назад. Ему было лишь 40-50 лет. В течение двух недель до смерти он говорил лидеру той группы, что у него сильно болит в груди, но она продолжала говорить ему: «О, это всего лишь детокс, это чистка». 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «И он был в движении долгое время?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Да, долгое время. Он был одним из финансирующих членов сыроедной группы поддержки. Его врач, когда он умер, сказал его жене (жене того мужчины), что её муж умер от истощения. Его тело истощилось до смерти, даже несмотря на то, что он ел сырую еду каждый день. Он не усваивал из неё достаточно питательных веществ. Я рассказал эту историю женщине в Санта Монике, которая является участницей сыроедной группы поддержки и она ответила, сказав: «О да,у нас недавно умер парень таким же образом, и он не был очень старым. Доктор сказал, что его тело истощилось из-за нехватки питательных веществ». Затем я рассказал другой женщине из Флориды, которая является там членом сыроедной группы, поддержки, те же самые случаи об этих двух людях из Юджина и из Санта Моники, и она ответила, сказав: «О да, у нас было два человека, умерших точно так же».

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией) 

ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДНОЕ ЗАБЛУЖДЕНИЕ № 1 : БЕЛОК 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Чем больше я вовлекался в рассмотрение этого, тем больше я приходил к выводам, что огромное количество вещей, которые проповедуют в вегано-сыроедном движении просто-напросто неправда. Одна из них – это белок. СУЩЕСТВУЕТ РЕАЛЬНАЯ ПРОБЛЕМА С ПОЛУЧЕНИЕМ ДОСТАТОЧНОГО КОЛИЧЕСТВА БЕЛКА. На варёной веганской диете вы стремитесь есть много бобовых и зёрен, что составляет полноценный белок. Но если человек – сыроед, то бобовые и зерновые проращивают, и большинство людей не едят такого большого количества проростков. Даже если они это делают, как только ты начинаешь проращивать, белок превращается во что-то ещё. Содержание витаминов растет, когда ты проращиваешь, так что есть хорошие вещи в проращивании. Содержание витаминов возрастает, но белков – уменьшается. Таким образом, на сырой диете ты думаешь, что ты получаешь свои белки из маленького кусочка ферментированных сыроедных сыров из семян, но ты не можешь есть их очень много, потому что у тебя от них возникают запоры. Таким образом, через несколько лет у людей возникает настоящий дефицит белка. БЕЛОК – ЭТО ТО, ЧТО ВОССТАНАВЛИВАЕТ ВСЁ В НАШЕМ ТЕЛЕ. Каждый день мы теряем миллионы клеток, и им нужна замена. Ну вот именно белок и использует наше тело, чтобы восстанавливать все эти вещи. Таким образом через определённый период времени происходит то, что тело просто не восстанавливает всё это и ты приходишь к повреждению нервов и различным последствиям. Это может произойти и на варёной веганской диете.

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией) 

НЕХВАТКА ВИТАМИНА B12

НАЗАРИЯ: - ... Большинство веганов не получают достаточно B12. Очень важно принимать витаминные добавки B12, если ты на веганской диете, но многие веганы не делают этого. Многие продукты, которые, как верят веганы, дают им витамин B12, на самом деле не являются хорошими. Например, сине-зелёные водоросли, спирулина, морские овощи – все эти вещи включены в список продуктов, как будто бы имеющих много B12, но исследования показали, что в них содержится аналог B12, который не может быть использован человеческим телом. АНАЛОГ B12 КОНКУРИРУЕТ ЗА КЛЕТОЧНЫЕ РЕЦЕПТОРЫ С НАСТОЯЩИМ ПОЛЕЗНЫМ B12. Это приводит к тому, что кушая любые из этих продуктов, ты не просто не получаешь B12, а уменьшаешь его, потому что аналог B12 прицепляется к ограниченному числу клеточных рецепторов, предназначенных в человеческом теле для настоящего B12 – и тогда настоящий B12 не может уже прицепиться к ним, потому что они уже заняты аналогом B12. Таким образом, люди, которые ели все эти вещи, в веганском движении, думая, что это природный источник B12 и им не нужно принимать добавки B12, зарабатывали анемию (малокровие, недостаток эритроцитов для снабжения тела кислородом), вызванную дефицитом B12. 
Габриэль Коузенс (Gabriel Cousens), холистический доктор медицины, сам вегетарианец с 1973 года и веган с 1983 года, очень озаботился вопросом B12 и сейчас опубликовал результаты нового исследования. Он говорит, что *было на практике показано, что у 80 % веганов развивается недостаток B12*. Он также затем перечисляет проблемы, которые могут быть вызваны дефицитом B12, и это невероятный список проблем.

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией)

СЫРОЕДНЫЙ ВЕГАНИЗМ ВО ВРЕМЯ БЕРЕМЕННОСТИ 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Не думаю, что мудро для женщины, которая беременна, придерживаться вегано-сыроедной диеты, и причина в том, что существуют многочисленные исследования и точки зрения, которые верят, что поступает недостаточно питательных веществ, в особенности витамина B12. Если женщина принимала витаминные добавки витамина B12 и определённые другие добавки, тогда она, возможно, может оставаться на сырой веганской диете. Однако многие люди, которые сидят на сырой веганской диете, не верят в витаминные добавки — они не верят в приём B12. И *согласно последнему исследованию вегана с 40-летним стажем и сыроеда с 30-летним стажем доктора Габриэля Коузенса 80 % веганов имеют недостаток B12*, *Авитаминоз B12 у детей ведёт к необратимым повреждениям мозга. Так, даже если позднее в своей жизни они будут есть много B12, уже будут необратимые повреждения мозга.* Я понимаю причины, по которым женщина выбирает быть вегано-сыроедом сама и пытается вырастить ребёнка таким же способом, и даже пытается поддерживать эту диету в то время, когда она беременна. Причина эта такова: она верит, что это хорошо для неё и что это будет хорошо для её детей. Проблема в том, что реальные научные свидетельства показывают обратное. Очень рискованно и опасно для беременной женщины быть на сырой веганской диете, и очень рискованно и опасно растить маленьких детей на сырой веганской диете. Теперь, кто-нибудь может сказать, есть ли другие проблемы, кроме вопроса с B12? Ну, вопрос с B12 очень важен. Понадобится витаминная добавка с В12, чтобы вырастить твоего ребёнка на сыром веганском. *Но B12 — это не единственный вопрос. Многие дети, которых растят на вегано-сыроедной диете, страдают от дефицитов по различным питательным веществам, что повлияет на них в будущем в жизни. И даже если человек верит, что, возможно, ребёнок будет выращен успешно на сырой веганской диете, родители несут долг перед ребёнком исследовать этот вопрос по-настоящему со всей серьёзностью, прежде чем начать растить ребёнка как вегано-сыроеда.* Недостаточно исследовать этот вопрос, задавая вопросы сыроедным экспертам, потому что, КАК Я УЖЕ ОТМЕЧАЛ В ЭТОМ ИНТЕРВЬЮ, ЭКСПЕРТЫ ПО СЫРОЕДЕНИЮ РАСПРОСТРАНЯЮТ НЕПРАВИЛЬНУЮ ИНФОРМАЦИЮ НА ПРОТЯЖЕНИИ МНОГИХ ЛЕТ. Вы должны в действительности вступить в общение с другими источниками информации, включая учёных по питанию — людей, которые на самом деле изучают питание. Ф

РЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Ты видел своими глазами детей, которых вырастили на сырой веганской диете?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Мои знакомые дружат с семьёй из Флориды, у которых ребёнок недавно умер, и они сказали мне, что даже старшие дети в этой семье были изнурены и выглядели как узники нацистских концлагерей. 

[Комментарий Чета Дэя: «Чтобы ознакомиться с важной статьёй бывших веганов, чей седьмой ребёнок получил повреждение мозга в результате того, что их мать имела проблемы с дефицитом питательных веществ, из-за того, что она ела строго веганскую и преимущественно сырую (85 %) пищу согласно «Аллилуйя Диете», щёлкните по следующей ссылке - http://chetday.com/hallelujah-diet-baby.htm »]

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией)

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Тогда вопрос: возможно ли сыроедить без добавок?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Я советую ознакомиться с последней информацией от Габриэля Коузенса (Gabriel Cousens). Она не в его книге. Она в его е-мэйл рассылке, и сейчас он на самом деле противоречит тому, что было в его книге – он признаёт это. Он говорит, что то, что он написал в книге, - это то, во что он верил в то время. Сейчас он верит, что *проблемы с B12 в веганском движении, намного более суровы*. Раньше, он говорил, что вы можете получить B12 из определённых источников, таких как спирулина, сине-зелёные водоросли и определённые морские водоросли. Он сейчас не верит в это. Он верит, что в тех продуктах содержится аналог B12, который не может использоваться человеческим телом. И таким образом сейчас он советует, чтобы люди принимали добавки витамина B12. Он говорит, что, может быть, 20 % человеческих существ может практиковать веганскую диету без добавок B12, но, по меньшей мере, 80 % не могут. И люди не могут всего лишь взять и предположить, что они в этой 20-процентной категории, потому что перевес вероятности против них. Он верит, что 20 % может жить без добавок B12, просто потому что он протестировал веганов, у 80 % из них обнаружился серьёзная нехватка B12. Но для меня это не обязательно означает, что 20 % может жить без добавок B12 на веганской диете. Потому что, *фактически те 20 % людей, которых он проверил, прямо сейчас не испытывают дефицита, но откуда мы знаем, что через три года эти люди не придут к дефициту?* Другими словами, наилучший сценарий, о котором говорит Габриэль – то, что возможно 20 % людей на веганской диете не будут нуждаться в витаминных добавках.

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией)

НОВЕЙШИЕ ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДНЫЕ ДИЕТЫ 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Некоторые люди рекомендуют основанные на фруктах низкожировые диеты и говорят, что вы в действительности не будете иметь проблем, которые все те, другие, сыроеды приобретают из-за того, что едят так много жира. Какие у тебя мысли на этот счёт?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - За годы я повидал все разновидности сыроедной диеты, которые только можно представить, и общим знаменателем, который я видел за это время, является то, что вегано-сыроедная диета, если её применяют длительно, годами, кажется, приводит к нехватке питательных веществ. Таково моё мнение. Мне кажется, что сыроедческая веганская диета, если её применяют годами, ведёт к жёстким питательным дефицитам. Это одна из проблем: всегда будут люди, которые всучивают какую-нибудь отдельную разновидность сырой диеты, которая «является истинным решением, если ты только будешь следовать ей». И, конечно, они напишут книгу о ней и будут давать циклы лекций о ней. Проблема в том, что пара лет пройдёт и это уже не будет модной разновидностью — какая-нибудь другая разновидность займёт её место, а пару лет спустя — другая разновидность. ЧТО Я ВИДЕЛ, ТАК ЭТО ТО, ЧТО НИ ОДНА ИЗ РАЗНОВИДНОСТЕЙ СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ, ПРИМЕНЯЕМАЯ ГОДАМИ БЕЗ ПЕРЕРЫВА, НЕ КАЖЕТСЯ АДЕКВАТНОЙ. По той диете, которую ты упомянул отдельно: откуда планируется получать длинноцепочечные жирные кислоты, о которых мы говорили? Откуда планируется получать B12, откуда планируется получать полноценный белок? Это очень реальные вопросы. В сыроедном движении, люди прочтут старую книгу Арнольда Эрета, которая говорит о возможности создавать белок из воздуха, которым мы дышим, и они просто поверят, что они могут делать это. Но ещё ни одно человеческое существо не показало свою способность делать это. Они прочитают в старой фруктоедческой книге предположение о том, что мы можем создавать B12 в нашем кишечнике, как делают некоторые животные. И даже сегодня, если вы спросите веганов, верят ли они, что они могут синтезировать B12 в своём кишечнике, больше половины из них верят, что могут. Потому что я задавал этот вопрос, и *большинство людей в веганском движении имеют веру, что мы делаем наш собственный B12 в нашем кишечнике, таким образом, что мы можем жить на этом B12 и использовать его. В действительности, ни одно человеческое существо никогда не показало свою способность делать это. Это наука. Ни одно человеческое существо никогда не было способно продемонстрировать, что оно живёт на B12 из собственного кишечника.* В своём последнем бюллетене на тему проблемы B12, Габриэль Коузенс говорит, что *единственный способ, при котором человеческое существо может жить на витамине B12, синтезированном в его кишечнике, — это кушать собственный кал*. И я не думаю, что это станет популярным выбором. Вот какие проблемы с этими разновидностями вегано-сыроедной диеты, подобными той, о которой ты меня спросил особо. Эти диеты не обеспечивают поступление незаменимых жирных кислот, которые нужны мозгу; они не обеспечивают поступление в достаточном количестве полноценных аминокислот. Они не обеспечивают поступление в достаточном количестве B12 и других незаменимых питательных веществ, и поэтому люди после продолжительного следования этим диетам кончают питательными дефицитами. Таким образом, я не знаю исключений из этого правила, но я признаю, что они могут существовать. Я ГОВОРЮ, ЧТО ОПАСНАЯ ВЕЩЬ ДЛЯ ЛЮБОГО, КТО ПРИШЁЛ В СЫРОЕДНОЕ ДВИЖЕНИЕ, — ЭТО ПРОСТО ВЕРИТЬ, ЧТО ОН БУДЕТ ИСКЛЮЧЕНИЕМ ИЗ ПРАВИЛА, В ТОМ ВРЕМЯ КАК, С ТОЧКИ ЗРЕНИЯ СТАТИСТИКИ, ВЕРОЯТНЕЕ ВСЕГО, НЕ БУДЕТ. 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Но тогда те люди, как в случае с той разновидностью диеты, возьмут твою аргументацию и разберут критически и тогда объяснят с помощью науки, как можно найти все эти вещества в их диете. Обычно именно это и происходит». 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Ты прав, именно так это и происходит. Однако, если этот человек возьмёт свои научные аргументы и покажет их учёному-диетологу, учёный-диетолог не воспримет эти аргументы всерьёз и покажет в них дыры. Так плохо то, что во многих тех книгах, которые используются в сыроедном движении, печатают таблицы содержания белка в разных продуктах питания, и многие эти таблицы — всего лишь простые старые опечатки. Они напечатаны в книге и выглядят научно, но они просто неверны. Существует много людей, которые верят, что в арбузе целая куча белка, потому что один из старинных авторов-сыроедов позволил себе утверждать это и поместить это в свою книгу. Есть люди, которых я лично знаю, которые начинали есть только арбузы или делали их главной составляющей своей диеты, думая, что это их первейший источник белка. В СЫРОЕДНОМ ДВИЖЕНИИ ПРОБЛЕМА — ОГРОМНОЕ КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПСЕВДОНАУКИ, КОТОРАЯ НЕ ВЫДЕРЖИВАЕТ ИСПЫТУЮЩЕГО ВНИМАТЕЛЬНОГО ВЗГЛЯДА НАСТОЯЩЕЙ НАУКИ.

----------


## Варган

(продолжение интервью с Назарией)

ПРАВОВЕРНЫЕ СЫРОЕДЫ 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Я хочу сказать, что *ты никогда не убедишь «правоверных» последователей любого «-изма», что есть проблемы с их «-измом». И я также даже и не пытаюсь сделать это. Для этого интервью я просто и честно отвечал на заданные вопросы, которые ты задавал, но я не привязан к тому, чтобы изменить чей-либо образ мысли, и я не живу в иллюзии, что я изменю множество умов сыроедов, потому что я уже проверил на опыте, что мне это не удастся. Уже проверил… Это произошло со мной, когда я делился честно информацией, которой поделился с тобой, и я был занесён в черный список сыроедным движением.* Они просто постарались опорочить меня вместо того, чтобы разобраться с этими реальными фактами питательных дефицитов на сыроедной веганской диете. Но есть немного обычных людей, которые пришли в сыроедное движение из-за всей этой назойливой очковтирательской рекламы и начали испытывать проблемы с физическим телом. Если они посмотрят информацию, которую я тебе дал, некоторые из них могут предпринять положительные шаги, которые могут привести к тому, что они спасут себя от множества боли и несчастий, и вообще поэтому я донимаю вас этой информацией. Это не потому, что я имею заблуждение, что мне удастся убедить защитников «-изма» отказаться от их «-изма», - скорее, я более обеспокоен за членов общества, которые получают жульническую навязчивую рекламу, что «если вы примете сыроедную веганскую диету, то вы проживёте 120 лет в по-настоящему добром здоровье». Посмотрите, *я также верил в это, и я учил этому. Я верил в это, потому что об этом мне сказали люди и об этом было написано в сыроедческих книгах, и я повторял это как попугай.*

ВЫЗОВ ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДНОМУ ДВИЖЕНИЮ 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Есть ещё что-то, что ты хочешь добавить, до того как мы закончим интервью?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Я хочу закончить вызовом вегано-сыроедному движению. НАЙДИТЕ НАМ ОДНОГО ПО-НАСТОЯЩЕМУ СТАРОГО ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДА. Одного. Я нахожусь в вегано-сыроедном движении более двадцати лет и я никогда не встречал здорового и на самом деле старого вегано-сыроеда, который придерживался сыроедной веганской диеты в течение десятилетий или в течение подобного периода. Другими словами, если, питаясь по вегано-сыроедческой диете, мы собираемся дожить до 120 лет и быть свободными от болезней, тогда как может случиться, что когда ты приходишь на национальную конференцию сыроедов, там нет веганосыроедов-долгожителей? Там есть некоторые люди 60-летного и 70-летнего возраста, которые пытаются следовать этой диете и имеют проблемы в своей жизни. Но почему нигде нет каких-нибудь 100-летних вегано-сыроедов? Сыроедческое движение не ново, напротив, оно было популярно в 19 веке, когда первое движение Натуральной Гигиены начало призывать к сырой диете. Затем оно было по-настоящему большим в 1940-х годах с Шелтоном. Почему мы никогда не видели ни одного вегана-сыроеда 100-летнего возраста? Почему на вегано-сыроедческих конференциях никгда не было 90-летних выступающих? 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Так это твой вызов?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Да, это мой вызов. И даже если кто-нибудь придёт с одним 90-летним вегано-сыроедом, я думаю, что моя точка зрения от этого не пошатнётся, потому что им пришлось изрядно потрудиться, чтобы найти этого одного сыроеда. Не существует множества веганосыроедов-долгожителей! Я – ребёнок 1960-х. Я родился в 1950-х, таким образом, я сформировался в 1960-х, и, поверьте мне, в 1960-х годах у нас проходили сыроедческие конференции. Энн Вигмор, до неё Шелтон – все эти люди существовали ещё тогда. Все они покинули свои физические тела. Все великие вожди сыроедного движения 1960-х годов оставили этот мир. И ни на одной сыроедной конференции в 1960-х не было ни одного 100-летнего выступающего, или даже 90-летнего выступающего. И в 1970-х, 1980-х, 1990-х годах я никогда не встречал их. Ты слышал легенду о докторе Уокере… 

ФРЕДЕРИК ПАТЕНАУД: «Но он не был сыроедом-веганом?» 

НАЗАРИЯ: - Он не был сыроедом-веганом, он не был веганом. В одной из своих книг он говорит о том, как важно козье молоко, и он пил козье молоко. И даже в случае с ним, который не был веганом, определённо есть вопросы, до какого же возраста он на самом деле дожил. Потому что вы можете услышать все сорта различных цифр. Пока кто-нибудь не предъявит его свидетельство о рождении, мы не знаем доподлинно, сколько ему было лет. Но он единственный пример, который я слышал от людей. И тогда я указываю им, что он не был веганом. Итак, ты должен признать, что большинство людей, которые приходят и слушают жульническую назойливую рекламу, верят, что если они станут вегано-сыроедами, они испытают определённую гигантскую пользу для здоровья и проживут долгую жизнь. И всё же, если это правда, и вегано-сыроедное движение существовало с 1800-х годов и определённо было очень популярно с 1940-х с натуральной гигиеной и стало даже более популярно в 1960-е годы, почему нет веганосыроедов-долгожителей, выступающих на вегано-сыроедных конференциях? http://chetday.com/rawfooddietnazariah.htm

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Думаю нужно *относиться* более *терпимее* к инаковости других


Матаджи, "более терпимее" на форуме, где преклоняются перед Знанием, относиться к веганам не будут, потому что они глупы, и мы еще много раз это здесь повторим - всякий раз, как их идеи будут появляться - можете не сомневаться. Не давать Знание - это насилие. Очень глупо не давать знание под видом т.н. "терпимости".

"Более терпимее" могут быть в Европе или Штатах, а мы уже знаем, к чему их терпимость - а на самом деле _безразличие_ к невежеству ближних - привела их мир. Нам такого в нашей стране не надо.

Матаджи, вы читали главу "Божественные и демонические натуры" Бхагавад-гиты? Там описан тип аскез, когда игнорируются указания Писаний. Вот это как раз веганство, когда тело из-за невежества (незнание про В12 к этому относится) доводится даже до болезни и даже смерти. Так что побойтесь Бога. 




> Не суди и не судим будешь.


"Судить" можно лично кого-то, а вот разоблачение глупых идей - дело хорошее. 
За такое спасибо говорят  :smilies:  




> я верю указаниям Господа и своего духовного учителя и мне этого достаточно.


Господь указывает быть лакто-вегетарианцами, а не веганами. 
Так что вы как раз *не верите* Его указаниям, а говорите от себя.

Хотелось бы напомнить: вы находитесь в теме "Кто глубоко изучал тему витамина В12" в разделе "Здоровый образ жизни". Здесь не разбирается тема избавления от болезней методом голоданий, которая вам, кажется, интересна. Можете начать свою тему - и обсуждать там что-то свое, но в теме про В12 вы попросту ничего не смыслите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мне известные многие веганы, которые давно являются сыроедами и не употребляют молоко (это их дело), но при этом абсолютно здоровые как сами, так и их детишки и не задумываются о каких-то там витаминах в частности B12.


Так "давно" ваших многих знакомых веганов - это сколько лет?

----------


## Александр Н

Мне одному кажется, что тут приравнивается понятие "вегано-сыроед" к понятию "веган" (который априори употребляет приготовленную пищу)?
Пойду-ка я сдам кровушку...

----------


## Sergey B

> ИНТЕРВЬЮ О ПРАКТИЧЕСКОМ ОПЫТЕ ВЕГАНСКОГО СЫРОЕДЕНИЯ


Смешно читать всю эту ересь. В интернете можно найти все что угодно. Эту мульку про анемию изначально придумали невегетарианцы. Я одиннадцатый год веган, моя жена поменьше, ребенку год, родился здоровенький. И знаете: волосы все на месте, и ноги ходят, и анемии нет, да и вообще ничего не беспокоит и в частности какой-то там витамин В12




> "более терпимее" на форуме, где преклоняются перед Знанием, относиться к веганам не будут, потому что они глупы, и мы еще много раз это здесь повторим - всякий раз, как их идеи будут появляться - можете не сомневаться.


Ой, матаджи, вы радикальный кришнаит или просто ваше эго с гордостью зашкаливает? )) Лучше бы с таким же усердием преданным служением занимались и шастры изучали, чем тут на форуме всякую материалистичную хрень выкладывали и называли остальных глупцами от имени всех остальных. Уж не помню, кто из духовных учителей в одной из своей лекции говорил, что на всех форумах преобладают гуны тамаса и раджаса – вы это доказали 




> Нам такого в нашей стране не надо.


Подобные реплики в совокупности с обусловленностью и приводят к войнам, раздорам и вражде в т.ч. и межконфессиональной.  Мне казалось на вайшнавском форуме царит другая атмосфера, без агрессии, нежели, чем на форумах материалистов. Но вот ошибся, некоторые _«преклоняющиеся перед Знанием»_ выкладывают, а также рьяно и агрессивно защищают ересь, которую можно найти на любом другом невежественном форуме в интернете. На всех этих форумах одно и то же: завсегдатаи-умники подобно стервятникам – ждут свою добычу, чтобы быстренько расправиться со всеми, новичками, неверными, _«глупыми»_, да и вообще со всеми, кто не разделяет их единственно «правильных» взглядов. 




> СМЕРТИ В ВЕГАНО-СЫРОЕДНОМ ДВИЖЕНИИ.


Браво, Варган, браво! Нарыли таки )  А невегетарианцы, также как и лакто-вегетарианцы не умирают, живут вечно и анемией никогда не болеют ) Спасибо, что просветили, преклоняюсь перед такими глубокими познаниями )) Ну прямо Харибол какой-то )

----------


## Sergey B

Наши близкие родственники из животного мира – это приматы. Физиология, строение внутренних органов, в частности ЖКТ и протекающие процессы идентичны человеческим, различие только в уровне сознания. Наверное, обезьяны тоже все мрут от анемии, т.к. вся они веганы – жрут бананы и траву.  Откуда же у них берется B12? Ах да, наверное, они едят какие-то волшебные бананы и именно поэтому не болеют тем, чем болеют люди.

----------


## Sergey B

*Случаи возникновения анемии среди веганов не более часты, чем среди невегетарианцев.*

Кроме того, наличие того факта, что анемия встречается не только у веганов, является доказательством того, что в современной медицине называют «психосоматика». Доказано, что около 85% всех болезней имеют психологические причины. Анемия начинает постепенно развиваться у людей, утративших радость жизни, испытывающих неуверенность в себе и пессимизм.

Аударья Дхама (Торсунов): _«Оптимистично настроенный человек имеет здоровый, нормальный состав крови. Радостность в характере вызывает нормализацию выработки количества эритроцитов в крови. Печаль, тоска, наоборот, снижает. Если, например, мама не хотела ребёнка, и так получилось, что он появился, начинает испытывать пессимизм. Ей очень тяжело, она не понимает, зачем ей возиться с этими пелёнками. В результате переутомления и депрессии часто у таких молодых матерей бывает малокровие. Интересно, что наоборот, когда женщина испытывает счастье, имея ребёнка, то у неё увеличивается количество эритроцитов»_.

Я видел многих веганов, большинство из них вечно голодные и худые, что говорит о том, что они далеко не в гуне благости. Они мучают и изнуряют себя подобной диетой, т.к. еще не готовы к ней, настоящий веган – не фанатик, его легко отличить от остальных. Ну что, господа преданные материалистичным учениям, а также матаджи обладающие совершенным материалистичным знанием, не убедил? Тогда давайте уже слетайтесь со своими неубедительными разоблачениями ))) А я тем временем пойду какой-нибудь фрукт съем, да травку пожую )))

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Тогда давайте уже слетайтесь со своими неубедительными разоблачениями


Есть нечто похуже - безразличие или игнор со стороны вайшнавов. 
Тут было уже много таких, как вы: половина тем удалена, половина забанена. 

Жизнь, основанная не на шастрах, более того, против указаний шастр и гуру, тут никого не интересует, чтобы на полемику с вами тратить время. Люди с разными мотивами в жизни вообще не должны пересекаться. Мотивы Вайшнавов - это служение Всевышнему: конечной целью *познания* является чистое преданное служение Господу. Наше питание - это часть нашей жизни *в служении Всевышнему*. Ваши мотивы - собственное здоровье, в лучшем случае. Корова предназначена Богом быть одной из матерей - давать молоко для пропитания людей, вы же это глупо отрицаете под видом того, что с ними плохо обращаются. Но так просто эта проблема не решится, потому что идет Кали-юга. Решением является проповедь того, что корова - мать, и ее продуктами надо питаться, а не растить их на убой. 

Называть здоровым и подходящим для нации питание, требующее прокалывания витамина - это глупость. И это надо прояснять, чтобы люди нас с вами не путали. У нас процесс научен, основан на Писаниях и прошел проверку тысячелетиями - у вас сплошная отсебятина, эксперимент над собой и детьми (здоровье ребенка главным образом зависит от здоровья жены - сколько лет ваша жена веган?). 

Никакого хаоса в обществе такое противостояние не вызовет, потому что причина проблем в обществе совсем в ином - в игнорировании указаний Всевышнего, как жить в этом мире.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Есть знакомый сыроед со стажем 6 лет.
Он уверен, что В-12 это такая бактерия . :swoon: 
Он прочитал все что только можно про этот витамин .
Хотя известно ,что это такое вещество которое эти бактерии вырабатывают  .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сыроеды хотя бы не отказываются от молочного. Они просто избегают приготовленной на огне пищи, нагретой выше 42 град.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И у сыроедов, и у веганов есть отличные рецепты, которые ради разнообразия интересно готовить.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Молочная сыворотка и пахта*
Если молочный белок плохо усваивается - скорее всего, это временно. 
Но что же делать?



Насчет необходимого объема в день информация разная :  

Либо сыворотки надо больше 2 л в день:



> Молочная сыворотка усваивается в 2 раза лучше молока. Ежедневное употребление *1 л молочной сыворотки* удовлетворяет 75% суточной потребности кальция, 80% — витамина В2, 
> *40%* — витаминов В1,В6,*В12*, 40% — калия.
> 
> http://zdorovinka.ru/content/polza-molochnoy-syvorotki


Либо 1 л : 



Тогда как молока надо ок. 1,2 л : 



Т.е. или пить сыворотку, или готовить на ней + пахта (в пахте B12 больше, чем в молоке).

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Сыроеды хотя бы не отказываются от молочного. Они просто избегают приготовленной на огне пищи, нагретой выше 42 град.


Практически все сыроеды  отказываются и  от молочного и более того ,многие считают молочное вреднее ,чем мясо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну почему, среди преданных есть сыроеды. Это все временно, обычно чтобы избавиться от лишнего веса и амы после бездумного питания на протяжении многих лет жареными самосами, перемасленой халавой, тортами, нездоровым хлебом и т.п.

----------


## Марк

> Ну почему, среди преданных есть сыроеды. Это все временно, обычно чтобы избавиться от лишнего веса и амы после бездумного питания на протяжении многих лет жареными самосами, перемасленой халавой, тортами, нездоровым хлебом и т.п.


Недавно выпил 2 литра настоящего парного молока. Практикую сыроедение 6 лет. Организм накак не болел после него, только чуть-чуть пазухи носа болели.
В сравнении с магазиным молоком - это "небо и земля" )
Скорее всего Шрила Прабхупада, говоря о молоке, думал о сыром естественном молоке, где сохранены все энзимы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Он написал в комм. ШБ 1.19.39 : 

"Пол-литра *парного* молока достаточно, чтобы обеспечить взрослого человека всеми необходимыми витаминами"

A pound of milk fresh from the milk bag of a cow is sufficient to feed an adult with all vitamin values

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

ШБ 1.19 Появление Шукадевы Госвами, 32

*О могущественный брахман, говорят, что ты останавливаешься в домах людей на время, которого едва хватало на то, чтобы подоить корову.*

Комментарий: 

Святые и мудрецы, ведущие жизнь в отречении, рано утром приходят в дома домохозяев, когда те доят коров, и просят немного молока себе на пропитание. Пол-литра парного молока достаточно, чтобы обеспечить взрослого человека всеми необходимыми витаминами, поэтому святые и мудрецы питаются только молоком. Даже самый бедный домохозяин держал по крайней мере десяток коров, каждая из которых давала от двенадцати до двадцати литров молока, поэтому каждый не раздумывая отдавал несколько чашек молока нищим странникам. Долг домохозяина — обеспечивать святых и мудрецов, как своих детей. Итак, святой, подобный Шукадеве Госвами, останавливался у дома домохозяина, самое большее, на пять минут ранним утром. Иначе говоря, таких мудрецов очень редко можно было видеть в доме семейного человека, поэтому Махараджа Парикшит молил его как можно скорее дать ему наставления. Домохозяева также должны быть достаточно разумны, чтобы получить от посещающих их дом мудрецов какое- либо трансцендентное знание. Домохозяину не следует неразумно просить святого дать ему то, что и так можно купить на рынке. Такими должны быть взаимоотношения между святыми и домохозяевами.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Ок, в итоге мы опять пришли к веганству, поскольку для подавляющего большинства парное молоко относится к категории фантазий.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Парное молоко  сейчас по любому пить нельзя даже в деревне .Мало ли что .
Так В-12 это  точно не бактерия?как это довести до ума фанатичного сыроеда?
Почему нельзя пить обычное молоко в пакетах?
Преданные сыроеды сыроедят не по причине похудеть или избавиться от амы.
А по причине сыроедческой философии о здоровье и не временно,а навсегда.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Так В-12 это  точно не бактерия?как это довести до ума фанатичного сыроеда?


Вы сказали, что он прочитал все, что только мог по этой теме - и все равно считает В12 бактерией  :smilies:  
Людей учат понимать прочитанное в 1 классе. 
Этот человек находится на уровне 6-7 летнего ребенка? 






> Почему нельзя пить обычное молоко в пакетах?


Кто это сказал? Многие преданные пьют за неимением лучшего. 
Есть главное правило: *предлагать Кришне лучшее из доступного*. 
Мы в первую очередь кормим Кришну. 
Бхога становится прасадом. 
И потом принимаем остатки Его трапезы. 





> А по причине сыроедческой философии о здоровье и не временно,а навсегда.


Ну вот выше написал же преданный-сыроед, что пил молоко.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ок, в итоге мы опять пришли к веганству


Разве? Ведь это только в этом месте Прабхупада написал про *парное*  молоко, смотрите по контексту. Он описывает отношения святых, мудрецов и домохозяев. Специально ведь всю шлоку привела... 

А общее правило: предлагать Кришне лучшее из доступного. 




> поскольку для подавляющего большинства парное молоко относится к категории фантазий.


Большинство и не святые, которые только им питаются, получая его у домохозяев, как Госвами Вриндавана или Шукадева Госвами. Они оставались живы, потому что получали все необходимое только из этого молока. Разве большинство в той же ситуации? Так что из обычного молока тоже можно получать.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

> Разве? Ведь это только в этом месте Прабхупада написал про *парное*  молоко, смотрите по контексту. Он описывает отношения святых, мудрецов и домохозяев. Специально ведь всю шлоку привела...


Вы столько цитат знаете. А поделитесь своим практическим опытом, сколько пьёте молока в день (или едите сыра творога). И какой показатель у вас Б12 в связи с таким питанием.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Личную информацию неучтиво спрашивать. Тратиться на анализ мне незачем, я и так знаю, если чего-то не добираю. Мой опыт лакто-вегетарианства ок. 26 лет, всю молочку всегда любила, и сейчас пью и ем достаточно и очень довольна. 

Но важно ведь не то, сколько кто-то другой пьет и ест, поскольку у всех разные соотношение дош, пол, возраст и нагрузки. 
Важнее знать, что рекомендуют гуру и Веды. 
Поэтому преданные столько цитируют, что это обращение к Ведам, "руководству по эксплуатации" от Творца и Его слуг. 

Если не верить им, можно конечно проверять на своем опыте. 
Тоже вариант постижения, только получается себе дороже.

----------


## Дмитрий В.Ч.

> Личную информацию неучтиво спрашивать. Тратиться на анализ мне незачем, я и так знаю, если чего-то не добираю. Мой опыт лакто-вегетарианства ок. 26 лет, всю молочку всегда любила, и сейчас пью и ем достаточно и очень довольна. 
> 
> Но важно ведь не то, сколько кто-то другой пьет и ест, поскольку у всех разные соотношение дош, пол, возраст и нагрузки. 
> Важнее знать, что рекомендуют гуру и Веды. 
> Поэтому преданные столько цитируют, что это обращение к Ведам, "руководству по эксплуатации" от Творца и Его слуг. 
> 
> Если не верить им, можно конечно проверять на своем опыте. 
> Тоже вариант постижения, только получается себе дороже.


Спасибо, что всё же поделились.
Вы цитируете не только шастры, но и сторонний ресурс https://www.silazdorovya.ru/v-kakix-...a-vitamin-b12/, а также цифры содержания Б12 в разных продуктах. Поэтому логично было спросить, на благо всех вегетарианцев, об опыте практическом, а не теоретическом. Ведь теория подтверждается практикой. Просто зачем указывать какие то цифры, если сам на эти цифры внимания не обращаешь? Не ясно.
Не знал что это неучиво. Видимо моё грубое воспитание в чём то ущербно.
Теоретическую базу легко найти, но вот положительного опыта от преданных я мало слышу (видимо все бояться быть неучтивыми и не делятся реализациями поддержания здорового тела (шутка)).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Анализы неучтиво спрашивать - почему вас это удивляет? 
А рацион пожалуйста:   

В неделю : 

Ок. 4 литров молока и йогурта 
творог и адыгейский сыр ок. 1 кг 
твердый сыр ок 300 г  
сухое молоко в каши и выпечку ок. стакана 

__________________

Вот кстати, что еще не смотрели в таблице http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post167680 

*Сухое молоко* 

100 г сухого молока (это стакан) = 3-4,5 мкг (сухое цельное\сухое)
1 стол л, 20 г = 0,6-0,9 мкг 
3 стол л, 60 г = 1,8-2,7 мкг  - близко к дневной норме 

Пара-тройка бурфиков почти обеспечивает дневную норму B12

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Да... надо помериться рационами  :biggrin1:  В неделю:

молоко - 0
йогурт - 0.5-1.5 литра
творог - 0
сыр - 0
панир - 50 г
сметана/сливки - 50 г
сухое молоко - грамм 5 наверное

Доктор, когда я умру?  :cray:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

1,5 л - это стакан йогурта в день, 0,8 мкг... маловато, это норма для детей )

----------


## Варган

> Разве? Ведь это только в этом месте Прабхупада написал про *парное*  молоко, смотрите по контексту. Он описывает отношения святых, мудрецов и домохозяев. Специально ведь всю шлоку привела...



Говардхандхари пр. пишет:

"Парное молоко (dhAroSNa) – идеальное молоко, проявляющее только положительные свойства. Если молоко остыло после дойки или постояло, его нужно *снова сделать подобным парному*, но только в течение четырёх часов после дойки. Для этого добавляют немного специй, подходящих для состояния пищеварения и конституции. Это необходимо для того, чтобы противостоять природной тяжести и холоду молока. Затем молоко три раза доводят *до начала кипения, но не кипятят*. После этого *нужно несколько раз перелить молоко с большой высоты из одного сосуда в другой, чтобы насытить его воздухом и тем самым облегчить ещё больше. Молоко должно быть горячим, но не обжигать*. При избыточной питта-доше его следует принимать слегка тёплым, немного остуженным. Количество молока подбирается по силе пищеварения – оно не должно вызывать тяжесть во время и после усвоения, или избыток капха-доши. 

*Простоявшее более 4–6 часов после дойки молоко не рекомендуется принимать. Его следует перерабатывать в молочные субпродукты*".
https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/

Это подтверждает Шрила Прабхупада:

Prabhupada: (laughter) (Прабхупада (смеётся)) Huh? (А?) That he can send to us (Он может нам его отправить). Milk is so nice (Молоко такое замечательное) that it cannot be wasted (что его нельзя терять), even a drop (даже каплю). First of all you get milk (Прежде всего получите молоко), that is the Indian system (такова индийская система). So there is a big milk pan (Итак есть большая кастрюля молока), and as soon as the milk is drawn (и как только молоко надоили) it is put into the pan (его наливают в кастрюлю). The pan is in the fire (Кастрюля находится на огне). So as much as you like, drink milk, (Итак сколько хотите пейте молоко) children, elderly persons (дети, взрослые люди). Then at night (Тогда ночью), when there is no demand for milk (когда уже нет потребности в молоке), it is converted into yogurt (оно превращается в йогурт), not wasted (не пропадает). Whatever balance milk (Любые остатки молока) is there is converted into yogurt (превращаются в йогурт). Then in daytime also you take yogurt (Затем днём вы принимаете йогурт), as much as you like (столько, сколько хотите). If it is not all consumed (Если его весь не съели), then it is stored in a pot (то его хранят в горшках). Then when that pot is enough stored (Затем, когда горшки переполнятся), then you churn it (то сбейте из него масло). Churn it (Сбейте, спахтайте его), and you get (и вы получите) butter and Buttermilk (сливочное масло и пахту). So again (И опять) you take buttermilk (пейте пахту) with capati (с чапати) and everything (или с любыми продуктами), not a single drop is lost (ни единой капли не пропадёт). Then the butter (Затем сливочное масло), you melt it (растопите его), convert into ghee (превратите его в гхи) and store it (и храните его), it will stay for years (оно будет храниться годами). So not a drop of milk can be wasted (Итак ни одной капли молока нельзя упускать). And this butter (И это сливочное масло), because in the village they are eating so much milk products (из-за того, что в деревне едят так много молочных продуктов), they do not require butter or ghee (им не требуется сливочное масло или гхи). Maybe little (Может быть маленько), so that is stored (поэтому его хранят). They go to the city (Они идут в город). The city men they require (Горожанам оно нужно), especially (в особенности). Ghee is very important thing in the city (Гхи - очень важная вещь в городе). So they purchase (Поэтому они покупают). So in exchange of that money (На полученные деньги), whatever they want (что они хотят), they purchase in the city and come back (они покупают в городе и возвращаются назад). But the simply maintaining the cows (Но просто с помощью содержания коров), their economic problem is solved (их экономическая проблема решается). Simply maintaining the cows. (Просто с помощью содержания коров).

Garden Conversation — June 10, 1976, Los Angeles (Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады в саду - 10 июня 1976 г., Лос-Анджелес)

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> Наверное, обезьяны тоже все мрут от анемии, т.к. вся они веганы – жрут бананы и траву.  Откуда же у них берется B12?


Они потребляют животный белок, поедая червей и насекомых. Некоторые едят птичьи яйца.
Некоторые обезьяны не брезгуют падалью, ловят мелких зверушек и детёнышей более крупных животных.
Шимпанзе коллективно охотятся на мелких обезьян других видов.
Мясо составляет 1-2% рациона обезьян.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

А я хочу спросить Варгана, удается ли вам сейчас удерживать B12 на достаточном уровне и не допускать превышения гомоцистеина?
Сейчас вы достигаете этого употреблением витамина B12 в таблетках или какими-то продуктами?

Каковы были симптомы при пониженном B12 и повышенном гомоцистеине? Ушли ли они сейчас?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

*Про вечернее горячее молоко со специями*




> Говардхандхари пр. пишет:
> 
> "Парное молоко (dhAroSNa) – идеальное молоко, проявляющее только положительные свойства. Если молоко остыло после дойки или постояло, его нужно снова сделать подобным парному, но *только в течение четырёх часов* после дойки. 
> 
> Простоявшее *более 4–6 часов после дойки* молоко не рекомендуется принимать. Его следует перерабатывать"
> https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/milk/


Так что горожанам остается только молоко, купленное у частников, которые его только что надоили и привезли быстро. Магазинное или бойлерное для питья не рекомендуется, и неважно, нагревать его со специями или нет. Оно подходит только для переработки. 

Поскольку вечером в городе получить парное молоко еще менее реально, чем утром, то вечером правильно пить йогурт, а не горячее молоко со специями, как у нас всех учат. Тело за ночь отдыхает, восстанавливает иммунитет, а лактобактерии этому весьма способствуют.

Но "вечером" не значит "на ночь". Насколько помню из Аюрведы, на ночь кисломолочное нельзя.





> субпродукты


Это термин мясной промышленности, не надо использовать его для молочных продуктов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> обезьяны тоже все мрут от анемии


Во-первых, тела обезьян, слонов или бегемотов созданы Творцом и имеют несколько иное  функционирование, чем тело человека, отличающееcя намного более тонким устройством и способностью к высшей нервной деятельности. Молочные продукты необходимы для поддержания в порядке "тонких тканей мозга" (слова Шрилы Прабхупады) - а именно миелиновых оболочек нервных волокон. В состав миелиновой оболочки входит  В12 : 
https://www.znaikak.ru/kakvosstanovi...obolochky.html

Во-вторых, вровень гемоглобина (отвечает за нормальный состав крови и отсутствие анемии) и уровень B12 - это вообще разные вещи. 

И при таком уровне знаний человек еще что-то там рассуждает про здоровье жены и ребенка. Я еще понимаю, сама жена бы написала, что ей всего хватает, срок веганства такой-то. Но как только его спросили про срок веганства его здоровой жены - он исчез.

----------


## Варган

> Наши близкие родственники из животного мира – это приматы. Физиология, строение внутренних органов, в частности ЖКТ и протекающие процессы идентичны человеческим, различие только в уровне сознания. Наверное, обезьяны тоже все мрут от анемии, т.к. вся они веганы – жрут бананы и траву.  Откуда же у них берется B12? Ах да, наверное, они едят какие-то волшебные бананы и именно поэтому не болеют тем, чем болеют люди.


Всё гораздо прозаичнее - обезьяны, слоны, зайцы, лошади и другие животные-веганы с однокамерным желудком систематически едят собственные испражнения, в которых много B12 (синтезируется микрофлорой толстой кишки, а усваивается - выше, в тонкой). 

У жвачных с их многокамерным желудком (коровы, козы и др.) B12 синтезируется микрофлорой при брожении растительного сырья в верхних отделах желудка.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Хорошо, а что делать, если данные анализов уже сопровождаются и симптомами острого дефицита B12? Пить таблетки метилкобаламина? Пить каждый день порцию молока на четверых? Переходить на яйца и печень?

----------


## Варган

> Хорошо, а что делать, если данные анализов уже сопровождаются и симптомами острого дефицита B12? Пить таблетки метилкобаламина? Пить каждый день порцию молока на четверых? Переходить на яйца и печень?





> Варган а как Вы восстановили b12 в организме? так понимаю молоком?





> Уколами (инъекциями).
> 
> Поэтому лучше не играть с веганством и не делать перерывов в употреблении молока. Шрила Прабхупада писал, что молоко желательно пить каждый день.
> Цитата из интернета (без указания точного места из шастры):
> В Падма Пуране, Сриштхи Кханде , Господь Брахма говорит Нараде "На заре творения я создал корову, чтобы она снабжала всех пищей. Она- форма полубогов и она милостива ко всем живым существам. Все, что производит корова- чисто. Если человек выпьет панчагавью, то все его грехи уничтожатся. Вот почему благочестивые люди пользуются ее продуктами каждый день. Продукты, которые дает корова- священны и благоприятны. Если человеку не посчастливилось употреблять продукты, которые дает корова, то о нем говорят, что он неудачлив, и его тело ничуть не лучше испражнений" ."Влияние зерновых в теле длится на протяжении пяти дней,молока- семи дней, йогурта двадцати дней и гхи- одного месяца. Если человек не употребляет продукты из коровьего молока на протяжении месяца, то он ест свою пищу вместе с призраками".


Прасад прабху, лично мы из соображений дешевизны делали уколы цианокобаламина внутримышечно. 10 ампул по 500 мкг стоят  около 30 рублей. Метилкобаламин подъязычно может и лучше, но стоит подороже, поэтому лучше каждый сам пусть это решает.

Когда-то я писал вопрос на емейл одному известному врачу-вегану Джеку Норрису (Jack Norris): можно ли принимать через рот содержимое ампул  цианокобаламина, предназначенных для инъекций? Он ответил, что можно, что цианокобаламин должен всосаться, и что, естественно, при приёме содержимого ампул через рот, процесс восстановления будет дольше, чем при уколах. Но лично я не проверял, просто периодически делаю инъекции.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

В результате симптомы ушли полностью или частично? Гомоцистеин снизился?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Поскольку вечером в городе получить парное молоко еще менее реально, чем утром, то вечером правильно пить йогурт, а не горячее молоко со специями, как у нас всех учат.


ПРОСТОКВАША, КЕФИР, ЙОГУРТ И ПОДОБНЫЕ ПРОДУКТЫ (ДАДХИ)
Дадхи обладает кислым вкусом и кислым випаком; способствует формированию стула и крепит; [имеет] тяжёлое и согревающее [свойство]; успокаивает вата-дошу; увеличивает жировую ткань, семя, силу, капху, питту и кровь; усиливает пищеварение и способствует отёку.

[Употребление дадхи] усиливает аппетит, устраняет отвращение к пище; [в составе комплексной терапии помогает] при лихорадке с ознобом, при перемежающейся лихорадке, при рините (по типу вата, в хронической форме) и дизурии. В обезжиренном же виде – при болезнях класса грахани-рога (мальабсорбция, лихорадка спру и др.).

[Дадхи] не следует употреблять ночью и на ночь, [а также] в горячем (нагретом или приготовленном на огне) виде. *Также [дадхи] не следует принимать весной, летом и поздней осенью; без мёда, гхи, белого сахара, плодов амалаки (Emblica officinalis) или без супа из маша (Vigna radiata). [Дадхи] не следует употреблять постоянно или употреблять незрелым.* В противном случае, [приём дадхи] будет создавать предрасположенность к лихорадкам, кровотечениям, болезням класса висарпа (герпес, рожистое воспаление и др.), восемнадцати типам тяжёлых кожных заболеваний класса куштха (включая псориаз, нейродермит, экзему и др.), анемии и головокружению. (https://ayurvedika.ru/blog/dairy/)
Получается, йогурт можно употреблять только зимой, непостоянно и тем, у кого не имеется питта-проблем...
Наверное, молоко привыкли употреблять по примеру Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> [дадхи] не следует принимать весной, летом и поздней осенью...
> Получается, йогурт можно употреблять только зимой


Я уже давно заметила, что летом в жару йогурт не идет, а наша весна и поздняя осень - это то же самое что индийская зима  :smilies:  Так что в нашем климате можно. В остальные времена года питта в российском климате не так сильна, как в индийском. 




> Наверное, молоко привыкли употреблять по примеру Шрилы Прабхупады.


Он же пил горячее молоко, простоявшее дольше 6 часов, а не только парное? 

Можно варьировать по временам года и состоянию, согласно статье на  Аюрведике. 
Не парное молоко строго ведь не запрещено Аюрведой, оно лишь "не рекомендуется". 

Так что каждый выбирает для себя, что подходит.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Во-вторых, вровень гемоглобина (отвечает за нормальный состав крови и отсутствие анемии) и уровень B12 - это вообще разные вещи.


Бывают разные по причине анемии, недостаток Б12 приводит к одной из них.
А Шрила Прабхупада в связи с развитием тонких тканей мозга именно молоко упоминал или молочные продукты?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Он же пил горячее молоко, простоявшее дольше 6 часов, а не только парное?
> Не парное молоко строго ведь не запрещено Аюрведой, оно лишь "не рекомендуется".


Поэтому преданные наверное и употребляют молоко по вечерам.
А по поводу "не рекомендует" - насколько поняла, что все же более строго к этому относится:
То (?tat)* молоко (k??ra), которое (yat) вскипятят (u?ita) по прошествии [более] трех (-tritaya) мухурт (muh?rta, 48-минутных интервалов) [после доения коровы, в течение которых оно пробыло] некипяченым (a-tapta), [обязательно] испортится (vik?tim pray?ti) [т.е. утратит свои полезные свойства]. [Если молоко первый раз вскипячено правильно, т.е. до истечения трех мухурт,] но (tu) затем (tad-?rdhvam) вскипячено или хорошо разогрето (u??a) [еще раз повторно,] выводит из равновесия доши и способствует развитию болезней* (d??am kurut?). Яду (vi?a) [же, воистину] подобным (-upama) станет (sy?t) [молоко, если его] кипятить (u?ita) [много] раз (da??). (Аюрведика.ру)
Интересно, пастеризация относится к кипячению - там до 70-80 градусов нагревают?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Ну может быть, это для индийского жаркого климата, где молоко очень быстро прокисает? 
Я не могу понять, почему через 4-6 часов оно уже не годится.




> Интересно, пастеризация относится к кипячению - там до 70-80 градусов нагревают?


Пастеризация останавливает рост некоторых самых вредных и быстро размножающихся микроорганизмов. Остающиеся с такой уж большой скоростью не развиваются - и потому наше молоко хранится 1-2-3 суток и без кипячения. 

А в Индии и состав вредных микроорганизмов другой, мне так кажется. 
Поэтому может быть им надо сразу же кипятить?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> В остальные времена года питта в российском климате не так сильна, как в индийском.


Являясь кислым, йогурт увеличивает питту, мне, например, его никогда нельзя, хотя и живу не в Индии  :sed:   Кстати, капху тоже увеличивает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И вам сложно набрать нужную норму молочных продуктов?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Ну может быть, это для индийского жаркого климата, где молоко очень быстро прокисает? 
> Я не могу понять, почему через 4-6 часов оно уже не годится.
> 
> 
> Пастеризация останавливает рост некоторых самых вредных бактерий. Остающиеся с такой уж большой скоростью не развиваются - и потому наше молоко хранится 1-2-3 суток и без кипячения.


Наверно на аюрведике и нужно уточнить, только заметила, что часто подобные правила работают вне зависимости от места  :cray: 
Имела в виду, что при пастеризации молоко уже греют, тогда при повторном нагревании оно уже яд  :sed:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А Шрила Прабхупада в связи с развитием тонких тканей мозга именно молоко упоминал или молочные продукты?


Не знаю. Все цитируют именно в связи молоком. 
Но учитывая, что он знал ситуацию с молоком на западе и учитывая его практичность - мне кажется, нам совершенно нормально набирать норму В12 из *любых* молочных продуктов. Он не ставил бы перед нами каких-то невыполнимых задач.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> И вам сложно набрать нужную норму молочных продуктов?


А есть какая-то норма или мы говорим именно в связи с употреблением б12? Если про витамин, то вот недавно проверяла его в крови, пишут норма ( только сейчас еще узнала, что нужно и другой показатель сдавать  :sed:  а еще на российском сайте читала, что его нормы занижены, поэтому не знаю).

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Имела в виду, что при пастеризации молоко уже греют


Пастеризация до 70-80 - это не кипячение. 
На современных фермах даже как-то иначе, то ли ультразвуком, то ли еще как-то обеззараживают. Потом охлаждают и в огромном бойлер-термосе везут в город продавать на разлив.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Не знаю. Все цитируют именно в связи молоком. 
> Но учитывая, что он знал ситуацию с молоком на западе и учитывая его практичность - мне кажется, нам совершенно нормально набирать норму В12 из *любых* молочных продуктов. Он не ставил бы перед нами каких-то невыполнимых задач.


Б12 можно и из витаминов получать, как мне кажется, а про тонкие ткани просто хотела уточнить, потому что мне тоже попадалось именно молоко, может действительно только оно?  :smilies:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Пастеризация до 70-80 - это не кипячение. 
> На современных фермах даже как-то иначе, то ли ультразвуком, то ли еще как-то обеззараживают. Потом охлаждают и в огромном бойлер-термосе везут в город продавать на разлив.


Общалась с хорошим аюрведистом на тему молока, он говорил, чтобы никакого пастеризованного, только на базаре брать, но я все равно беру в магазине экологическое молоко, мне так спокойнее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> вот недавно проверяла его в крови, пишут норма


По-моему, у *лакто*-вегетарианцев, кто стабильно ест достаточно молочных продуктов, B12 в норме. Ну можно еще по табличке проверить рацион, и не беспокоиться слишком.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> а про тонкие ткани просто хотела уточнить, потому что мне тоже попадалось именно молоко, может действительно только оно?


Есть принцип практичности  :smilies:  не только.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> По-моему, у *лакто*-вегетарианцев, кто стабильно ест достаточно молочных продуктов, B12 в норме. Ну можно еще по табличке проверить рацион, и не беспокоиться слишком.


У нас очень в семье как когда с молочкой - то больше, то меньше, а симптомы недостатка б12 были, поэтому и проверяла, а вот есть знакомые преданные, которые последнее время (год или 2) почти не употребляют молочные продукты из-за непереносимости молочного белка, так у них анализы на б12 очень быстро ниже нормы стали - пропили таблетки, сейчас все в норме (уточню у них, была ли недостаточность при упртреблении молока). Но может нормы действительно занижены или анализ не показывает реальной ситуации (как выше было написано).

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Есть принцип практичности  не только.


Имела в виду, что может молоко не с помощью витамина тонкие ткани развивает, а трансцендентно, а другие молочные продукты нет, а то бы Шрила Прабхупада так и упомянал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Мозг не транцендентен, это часть мат. тела. 
Трансцендентна душа. 
Так что молоко имеется в виду как строит. материал для нервных клеток, у которых тонкое (сложное) устройство, в том числе для хорошего восприятия "тонких", т.е. духовных тем.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Интересно, не знала, что от развития нервных клеток зависит восприятие духовных тем, получается витамин нам крайне неоходим!

----------


## Варган

> В результате симптомы ушли полностью или частично? Гомоцистеин снизился?


Да, эритроциты, которых было ненормально мало, под воздействием B12 размножились. Гомоцистеин снизился. Это токсичный элемент обмена веществ, он разрушает стенки сосудов, и длительное веганство из-за этого приводит к атеросклерозу и сердечно сосудистым заболеваниям (за что боролись, на то и напоролись). Есть даже видеоролик одного популярного славянистского майавади, где он рассказывает, что его друзья были веганами 18 лет и обнаружили у себя атеросклероз, стали пить потом молоко.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> По-моему, у *лакто*-вегетарианцев, кто стабильно ест достаточно молочных продуктов, B12 в норме.


Нет, у лакто-вегетарианцев бывает недостаток B12.
Это покажет только анализ на B12 и на гомоцистеин.

Также можно судить по симптомам. Должны отсутствовать симптомы острого дефицита В12:
•	Постоянная усталость;
•	Нарушение пищеварения;
•	Отсутствие аппетита;
•	Тошнота;
•	Прекращение менструации.

Покалывания в кистях и стопах и их онемение
Нервозность
Диарея
Легкая депрессия
Необычные изменения в поведении
Паранойя
Гиперактивные рефлексы
Жар, лихорадка, повышенная температура
Частые респираторные инфекции верхний дыхательных путей
Импотенция
Провалы в памяти
Бесплодие
Воспаление языка
Снижение болевой чувствительности 
Нечеткое зрение 
Нарушение координации движений 
Замешательство, галлюцинации и расстройство личности 
Низкое количество тромбоцитов и несвертываемость крови
Фебрильная нейтропения
Макроцитарная анемия (ее симптомы: Желтоватый или бледный оттенок губ и кожи тела. Не проходящая утомляемость и слабость. Головокружение, иногда доходящее до обмороков, сонливость. Одышка даже после небольших нагрузок. Сниженное давление. Усиленное выпадение волос и ломкие ногти. Частая головная боль, нарушения сна. Частое возникновение простудных заболеваний. Учащение пульса)

В случае возникновения пернициозной анемии:

ярко-красный (алый) язык, который из-за деформации рецепторов становится «лакированным»; нарушение функций нервной системы; желудочная ахилия — состояние, при котором в желудочном соке отсутствует соляная кислота и ферменты; наличие патологических эритроцитов, малокровие; образование в костном мозге неестественно крупных клеток (мегалобластов) вместо эритроцитов. 

Косвенными симптомами недуга выступают: слабость, сонливость, снижение жизненного тонуса; болезненные ощущения во рту и на языке; боли в конечностях; снижение веса, потеря аппетита. 

Данные признаки патологии развиваются наиболее часто. В редких случаях пернициозная анемия может проявляться: изменением походки; нарушением мочеиспускания; ухудшением зрения; сексуальными расстройствами; галлюцинациями; психическими расстройствами. 
Источник: https://www.syl.ru/article/167132/ne...sioznoy-anemii

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> А есть какая-то норма или мы говорим именно в связи с употреблением б12? Если про витамин, то вот недавно проверяла его в крови, пишут норма ( только сейчас еще узнала, что нужно и другой показатель сдавать  а еще на российском сайте читала, что его нормы занижены, поэтому не знаю).


По мнению доктора Нэнси Лонсдорф из "Махариши-аюрведы", норма занижена. Должно быть от 350-400, чтобы снизить риск возникновения болезни Альцгеймера, потери слуха и т.п.

Dr. Lonsdorf: "B12 levels below 300 double your risk of Alzheimer’s disease and increase your risk of hearing loss with age. Even children and teenagers with low B 12 are at risk for reduced learning ability and intelligence. So your B12 level should be above 350 or 400 to be safe".

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Спасибо, про заниженные нормы тоже читала - получается, что если в витамин ближе к нижней границе + есть некоторые из симптомов его нехватки, то надо принимать дополнительно (или сначала на гомоцистеин сдать для верности). Мы в последнее время только несколько снизили количество употребляемых молочных продуктов, да и то пахта практически каждый день, сыр тоже едим, а до этого было намного больше молочки, а вот уже похоже на недостаток, хотя и пишут, что в организме запас на несколько лет...

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Вот еще интересно - читать о б12 и сдавать на него кровь стала по собственной инициативе, потому что семейный врач сказала, что проверять его нет смысла, поскольку при дефтците была бы анемия (у меня ее нет), а онемение рук (один из симтомов анемии, вызванный недостатком витамина) происходит из-за проблем со спиной (в моем случае скорее всего так). Может кто-то знает, бывает ли нехватка витамина без анемии? Может это уже проявляется при длительной или острой нехватке?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Нет, у лакто-вегетарианцев бывает недостаток B12.


Мы с матаджи говорили о *норме* потребления молочных продуктов теми, кто _вроде бы считают себя_ *лакто*-вегетарианцами. 

Нормы также обсуждали чуть ранее здесь http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post167680
Поэтому я матаджи написала свой вывод: 



> у *лакто*-вегетарианцев, кто *стабильно* ест *достаточно* молочных продуктов, B12 *в норме*.


Вы же использовали слово "бывает", - а разве с этим кто-то не согласен, что бывает такое? Иначе и темы бы на этом форуме лакто-вегетарианцев не было. 

Так что непонятно, к чему ваш ответ мне, к тому же начали общение с частицы "нет", которая показывает неприятие. 
Хотели показать свою медицинские познания - просто так привели бы симптомы.
Но не поняв чьего-то поста, вот так цитировать кого-то не советую. 

Есть такое понятие, как _эмоциональный интеллект_, и получается, за него тоже B12 отвечает.  Увы, сплошь и рядом такое видим на форуме - и сразу становится очевидно, понимают люди тонкости чужой речи или нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Мы в последнее время только несколько снизили количество употребляемых молочных продуктов, да и то пахта практически каждый день, сыр тоже едим, а до этого было намного больше молочки, а вот уже похоже на недостаток, хотя и пишут, что в организме запас на несколько лет...


Ну так значит нет запаса, не добирали норму - вот и не создавался запас. Почему бы просто не увеличить молочные продукты до нормы B12 (см. табличку "содержание B12 в продуктах" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post167680) - без беготни с анализами, что анализы дадут, если вы и сами чувствуете недостаток. Лучше на эти деньги еды купить )

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> без беготни с анализами, что анализы дадут, если вы и сами чувствуете недостаток. Лучше на эти деньги еды купить )


 :smilies:  так какая с анализами беготня? Заплатил несколько евро, сдал раз в год-полтора вместе с общим и оценил свое состояние, затем подкорректировал, потому что симптомы могут быть одинаковыми при разных заболеваниях, вот если бы практически весь перечень симптомов недостатка витамина совпал, тогда яснее, а так может быть от этого, может от другого... И если просто увеличить потребление витамина, а параллельно ситуация только усугубляться будет? В любом случае каждый сам решает каким путем идти. Мне вот так спокойнее  :smilies: 

Спасибо всем за то, что поделились информацией!

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Мне известны случаи скрытого дефицита B12 (но уже с вполне явными симптомами, см. список выше в теме) у лакто-вегетарианцев, давно потребляющих достаточно молока и молочных продуктов. 

Доктор Нэнси Лонсдорф из "Махариши-аюрведы" пишет то же самое про своих пациентов-вегетарианцев:

In my clinical practice, I find that many vegetarians who get plenty of milk and dairy still have low B12 so lacto-vegetarians should not feel they are protected from B12 deficiency.

If you are over 50, are mainly vegetarian, have digestive problems, do not take vitamin supplements or eat fortified cereal containing B12 regularly, or you take 500 or more mg of vitamin C with your food daily (which blocks B12 absorption,) you are at increased risk of B12 deficiency.

Symptoms

Without adequate B12, myelin can break down and cause symptoms that mimic multiple sclerosis, depression or dementia. Other common symptoms include poor memory and mental fogginess, loss of motivation, apathy, mood swings, low energy, fatigue, muscle weakness, soreness or redness of the tongue, tingling, numbness or crawling sensations in the arms, legs or feet, lack of coordination and hair loss. 
Known as the “energy vitamin,” vitamin B12 is essential for many critical functions in the body, including energy production, DNA synthesis and blood formation. However, B12 is most critically needed to form myelin, the protective “insulation” that surrounds nerve endings and helps nerves “talk” to each other efficiently.

http://ayurveda-ayurvedic.org/find-h...s/vitamin-b12/

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Скажите, пожалуйста, нехватка витамина обязательно приводит к анемии?
Интересно еще, что Лонсдорф упоминает только показатель самого витамина, без гомоцистеина - может нужно только на него и опираться.

----------


## PRASAD DAS

Повышенный гомоцистеин может свидетельствовать о скрытом дефиците B12, поэтому надо сдавать и на него анализ.  
Желательно и на фолиевую кислоту.
Это рассмотрено в других статьях по теме, в этой доктор Лонсдорф просто не касается вопроса гомоцистеина.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Понятно, спасибо!
А про анемию как симптом вам что-нибудь известно?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> http://ayurveda-ayurvedic.org/find-h...s/vitamin-b12/


Мдаа... серьезная статья. Если что, надо ее рекомендовать к прочтению для лакто-вегетарианцев, только перевести бы. 
Вот таким настоящим врачам, знающим и традиц. медицину, и живущим и лечащим по Аюрведе, я верю. 

https://drlonsdorf.com/testimonials/

"Dr. Nancy is a rare physician. Most doctors practice disease-care and treat symptoms. Dr. Nancy is brilliant at both modern and ancient medicine. She truly practices balanced, professional health care. My wife and I began seeing Dr. Nancy in 1987 … over 25 years ago. When we see her today, it is stunning to think how very little she has changed. She remains a vibrant, youthful, caring physician that obviously practices what she teaches. As the famous movie line goes, “I’ll have what she’s having!”.
We have learned to listen carefully to her advice and follow it. She is a great doctor.”” 

Доктор Нэнси - редкий врач. Большинство врачей практикуют лечение заболеваний и лечение симптомов. Доктор Нэнси блистателен как в современной, так и в древней медицине. Она действительно практикует сбалансированное профессиональное здравоохранение. Моя жена и я впервые увидели доктора Нэнси в 1987 году ... более 25 лет назад. Когда мы видим ее сегодня, потрясающе, но как мало она изменилась. Она остается ярким, молодым, заботливым врачом, который, очевидно, практикует то, чему она учит. Как в известном кино: «У меня будет то, что у нее есть!». Мы научились внимательно слушать ее совет и следовать ему. Она отличный врач.
— RC, software engineer


“I feel very fortunate to have Dr. Lonsdorf as my primary health care practitioner as she is the rare combination of highly skilled preventative care as well as traditional medical expertise.”

«Мне очень повезло, что доктор Лонсдорф был моим основным врачом, поскольку она является редким сочетанием высококвалифицированного профилактического ухода, а также экспертом в традиционной медицине».
--- R.W. writer

----------


## PRASAD DAS

> А про анемию как симптом вам что-нибудь известно?


Недостаток B12 может приводить к мегалобластной анемии, пернициозной анемии, демиелинизации. C этим лучше обратиться к вашему лечащему врачу.
В дополнение (но не вместо этого) можно почитать в Интернете о симптомах мегалобластной анемии, пернициозной анемии, о том, что такое демиелинизация.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Спасибо за информацию! Меня интересовало именно может приводить или приводит. Вы ответили.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> - может быть, это для индийского жаркого климата, где молоко очень быстро прокисает?
> Я не могу понять, почему через 4-6 часов оно уже не годится.
> 
> 
> - Наверно на аюрведике и нужно уточнить, только заметила, что часто подобные правила работают вне зависимости от места


Но "часто" ведь не значит "всегда". 

Я делаю из молока йогурт на третий день после покупки: сначала отстаиваю его в холодильнике, чтобы снять сливки. И оно трое суток не скисает, а не то что 4-6 часов. В Индии не было ни погребов, ни домашних ледников, ни снега зимой, так что это правило очень возможно, что только для тропиков.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Сегодня искала совсем другую информацию, а попалось на Википедии следующее: 

"Все вышесказанное относится только к тем молочным продуктам, которые подвергались термической обработке, и не были употреблены в пищу в первые часы после нагревания выше 40 градусов цельсия. Люди, страдающие от непереносимости лактозы, могут употреблять сырое молоко или термически обработанное молоко в первые часы после нагревания/кипячения сырого молока. Это связано с тем, что во всех сырых продуктах (в том числе в молоке) содержатся ферменты для его самопереваривания (индуцированный аутолиз), которые при нагреве начинают разрушаться. Но если употребить такое молоко или творог сразу после нагревания впервые, проблем с его перевариванием не возникнет."

Это просто интересное дополнение - оказывается такое молоко могут употреблять люди даже с аллегрией на лактозу.

И да, я совсем не имела ввиду, что правила аюрведического питания не меняются в зависимости от климата (слова "часто" и "всегда" не являются синонимами, как вы и заметили), поэтому и написала, что этот вопрос нужно уточнять у профессионалов, если интересно  :smilies:  сейчас мы живем в городе, поэтому тут выбор только пить или не пить, а не какое  :sed:

----------


## Александр Н

Вот именно поэтому пропаганда употребления магазинного молока вечером со специями и медом - прямой вред здоровью. И ни тонкие, ни толстые ткани мозга такое молоко развить не может. А пайо-врата на таком молоке - прямой путь к хроническим заболеваниям, потере здоровья и, как следствие - препятствиям в духовном развитии. Индийские йоги и санйаси живут на молоке, но оно свежее, почти парное. При таких вводных действительно достаточно горстки риса, двух-трех стаканов молока в день и нескольких фруктов.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

А Шрила Прабхупада употреблял такое молоко  :smilies:  есть упоминания об этом.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Прочитал, что витамины группы В вырабатываются микроорганизмы в кишечнике... наверное к В12 это тоже относится...

----------


## Митрий

> Прочитал, что витамины группы В вырабатываются микроорганизмы в кишечнике... наверное к В12 это тоже относится...


Все не так просто. Почитайте повнимательнее эту тему и опыт реальных людей в ней.

----------


## SergeyX

> ...
>  Откуда витамин В12 в продуктах неживотного происхождения?


Ещё есть такая теория, что в немытых фруктах на поверхности плодов.

----------


## Darina

> Ещё есть такая теория, что в немытых фруктах на поверхности плодов.


Ага! А помимо витамина В12 еще кишечные палочки и всякие другие "полезные" бактерии :diablo:

----------


## SergeyX

Если плод с дерева, и не так часто, думается для организма должно хватать B12 содержащихся на плодах.



> ...А помимо витамина В12 еще кишечные палочки и всякие другие "полезные" бактерии...


  Помимо B12. Прочие "полезности" это же тоже часть природы. И если кому-то они нужны в организме, то попадут даже и без немытых плодов.

----------


## Варган

> Ещё есть такая теория, что в немытых фруктах на поверхности плодов.


Главное, чтобы теория подтверждалась практикой. А практика состоит в том, что у 80 % веганов и вегано-сыроедов дефицит B12. Если Вы на что-то надеетесь типа немытых фруктов, то не забывайте проверить Ваш реальный уровень B12 и гомоцистеина, пожалуйста. Я долго, больше года жалел денег на анализ, даже когда уже  узнал информацию о B12. А потом ругал себя за эту жадность.

----------


## SergeyX

> Главное, чтобы теория подтверждалась практикой. А практика состоит в том, что у 80 % веганов и вегано-сыроедов дефицит B12. Если Вы на что-то надеетесь типа немытых фруктов, то не забывайте проверить Ваш реальный уровень B12 и гомоцистеина, пожалуйста. Я долго, больше года жалел денег на анализ, даже когда уже  узнал информацию о B12. А потом ругал себя за эту жадность.


  :vanca calpa: Большинство диагнозов, поставленных анализами, снимаются повторным анализом...Также, B12 быть может в зелени с ближайшего поля (огорода). Вообще B12 не проблема. Он просто не усваивается. А усваивается он в толстом кишечнике при помощи микрофлоры.

----------


## Тина

> Если плод с дерева, и не так часто, думается для организма должно хватать B12 содержащихся на плодах.
> 
>   Помимо B12. Прочие "полезности" это же тоже часть природы. И если кому-то они нужны в организме, то попадут даже и без немытых плодов.


Ну если эти плоды вы сами выращивали то канешно да, а если покупное, то там побольше всякой заразы, плюс химикаты :acute:

----------


## Тина

Если говорить про витамин В12 то вот еще нашла такую информацию на systopt.com.ua/ru/vytamyn-v12-kobalamyn/ он содержится в ламинарии, сое и соепродуктах, дрожжевых грибах и хмеле. :cool:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Если говорить про витамин В12 то вот еще нашла такую информацию на systopt.com.ua/ru/vytamyn-v12-kobalamyn/ он содержится в ламинарии, сое и соепродуктах, дрожжевых грибах и хмеле.


Его там нет. Или есть,но вредный аналог.

----------

